# |Jeff's 11.4G Mr. Aqua Shrimp Tank| 11/17/12



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm going to start a Mr. Aqua 11.4g very soon. The only problem I have right now is on what plants to use. I'll probably be going high tech and want to use mainly plants that will stay low like Staurogyne Repens or something that looks like Crypt parva but grows much faster... 
Eventually if I decide to save some money, I'll just go with full crypts and maybe some moss. 
Any ideas? 
This is all still in plan so I don't actually have anything yet apart from the tank. 

Here are the specs:


*Tank:* 

Mr. Aqua 11.4g


*Filtration:*

Eheim 2215
Custom made 13mm acrylic lily pipes

*Lights:*

27W Archaea PC Light Fixture
Ista 18" LED light Fixture 


*Ferts:*

None! 


*Flora:*

Crypt Nurii Pahang Mutated
Crypt Mi Oya
Crypt Green Gecko
Crypt Wendtii
Crypt Lutea
Crypt Hudoroi
Crypt Affinis 
Taiwan Moss
Willow Moss



*Fauna:*

Rili Shrimp
Tangerine Tiger Shrimp 

*Hardscape:*
MANZANITAAA

Any comments or suggestions are deeply appreciated.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You still in Taiwan right now?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, coming back on the 12th


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

WoOo I will be sending you a list of items to pick up for me. LOL


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

me too....just bring us back a truck load of shrimps....or a coffee thermos full would be fine too....:icon_roll:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, a license from customs would be good with that too


----------



## sammiewags (May 9, 2011)

I just purchased the same tank and will be following this thread  
I was thinking the same thing with the light.. I like the look of the ADA Archea 36W but would that be to much for this size tank?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It would be around 3wpg so I think it just depends on if you're going low or high tech.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have now finally taken action with my tank! Already did a leak test yesterday and it got an A+. Already ordered some fluval plant stratum, 8.8lbs, should be enough. 
Debating between a used 2215 or an XP1. Help me decide!!!!!! Will be ordering the lights last as I can still do a cycle without lights. Also have some nice acrylic lily pipes coming in from a friend of mine. (AHEM) lol
Wont be needing a heater for this tank as my house isn't THAT cold. Haha let's see what else did I miss? Oh yea, will be getting a pinball co2 system for this tank. 
This will be house fire reds and SS/SS+ grade CRS, wish me luck  
And I think that's about it, tell me if I missed something...
Oh yea also ordered some media bags just in case I need them. 

Here's my first pick ever of this tank! Is this enough osmocote for the bottom layer?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Update:
*Acquired:*

Mr. Aqua 11.4G 
Half a bag of 3L aquasoil
13mm custom acrylic lily pipes
Fluval Plant Stratum 
ADA Archaea 27W PC Light Fixture
*On the way:*

 None  


*Need:*

Paintball CO2 System
Eheim 2215
Any kind of stand


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Archaeas are on there way... :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does anyone actually wanna see pics? Since I'm getting the feeling that people don't.  

I'm starting to think that 8.8 pounds of fluval stratum and half a bag of 3L AS isn't enough.....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

of course we want to see pics...you should try IKEA for a stand....


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

pics!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha I guess no ones comments is because there aren't any pics.... Lol 
I currently only need the filter and the stand and I am ready to go! Will definitely try IKEA for the stand.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

PICTURE TIME!!!
All of the equipment that I currently have(I know I still need the most important ones....)
Sorry for the iPhone pics 









Custom 13mm outflow and inflow lily pipes 




































My lovely fluval stratum that won't be enough for this tank 









27W PC Archaea Light Fixture



























With the dog









Without the dog


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Without the dog


My comments are below:

I see your foot in the reflection
I see your dog in the reflection
This tank is pretty B/A
Buy what you need and get this bad boy filled!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> My comments are below:
> 
> I see your foot in the reflection
> I see your dog in the reflection
> ...


Hahahaha
Yea I see that. All I need is.... Well some extra $$ and I'll be on my way on no time! Lol short about 50$ right now and that's it! Just need to sell some crypts and java fern.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks good so far.

Minor detail - that Archaea light isn't actually an ADA product. It's a rebranded import by AFA (brand = Archaea).


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the correction about that.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Update:
*Acquired:*

Mr. Aqua 11.4G 
Half a bag of 3L aquasoil
13mm custom acrylic lily pipes
Fluval Plant Stratum 
27W Archaea PC Light Fixture
Stand(needs some work)
*On the way:*

 Eheim 2215 


*Need:*

Paintball CO2 System
More substrate?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking equipment so far.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. The eheim should be here by Friday and then we can get started! Lol I just need to find time to go to home depot and work on the stand...


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

The light looks really small for the tank but I guess if you dont plan to plant a lot it does not matter


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im subscribing to this just because the tank looks awesome


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> im subscribing to this just because the tank looks awesome


Haha thanks man.  



ADAtank said:


> The light looks really small for the tank but I guess if you dont plan to plant a lot it does not matter


Well I'm only going with crypts so I don't need much light and the 36W would probably be a bit too much for crypts.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait to see it filled and planted!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't decide if I like it with better with the dog, or without. Your DIY lily pipes look really nice.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cant wait to see it filled and planted!


I'm planning that around next week if I can get the right stuff for the stand today... The eheim 2215 arrives late this week. So if things are right. I can start cycling next monday and maybe get some more Aquasoil or Fluval Stratum. Not sure if the amount I have right now is enough.




talontsiawd said:


> I can't decide if I like it with better with the dog, or without. Your DIY lily pipes look really nice.


Haha, I like it without  Its our friends dog so its going back today. Thanks, I friend of mine in Eugene made them for me...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here what the stand looks like now. Keep in mind that it can support a filled 30G


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

stand looks cool!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm just afraid that the center will have a bit too much pressure.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The stress won't be on the stand. It'll be on the contact areas on the bottom of your tank.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea that's what I meant as in the center  
So do you think adding a plank would be good?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wait, is the center open?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha yup. It looks like it could be glass...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i thought it was glass.. id be a bit worried


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea same.... Hence me finding a 3/4" plank to attach to the top.... But i got it for 5$ which is a pretty goo deal IMO.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a good deal.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I've found another idea. Or more like thought of. I'll be nailing braces under each side of the stand. By each side I mean the four side that the tank is sitting on. Once I have braces nailed under the sides, I'll just find pieces that have the same thickness as the wood that's currently on there( 1 3/8") which will make it perfectly flat(hopefully)


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So heres what I did for the past week.... Yes it did take me a week just to accomplish a little.... The first 2 are with the room lights off and the last one is with the room lights on  Enjoy...hopefully


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! i like the light.

smart move with the holes in the board! that will make it look seemless!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice! i like the light.
> 
> smart move with the holes in the board! that will make it look seemless!


Haha thanks man 
If I didn't drill the holes then they would have to go all the way around the stand which would be quite ugly...

Edit-Eheim 2215 should be here today or tomorrow... Hopefully today


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done on the stand


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm only going with crypts so I don't need much light and the 36W would probably be a bit too much for crypts.


I have a bunch of crypts under a 150w hqi 24" above the bottom and they are loving the High light, they grow more compact and the colors are amazing. I know crypts will grow in low light but that doesn't mean they don't like high light as well.

Len


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Well done on the stand


Thanks. 


lbacha said:


> I have a bunch of crypts under a 150w hqi 24" above the bottom and they are loving the High light, they grow more compact and the colors are amazing. I know crypts will grow in low light but that doesn't mean they don't like high light as well.
> 
> Len


Well since I'm still a teen and I'm taking advanced classes next year so I'm gonna go low light and hopefully low maintenance with this one.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Well since I'm still a teen and I'm taking advanced classes next year so I'm gonna go low light and hopefully low maintenance with this one.


I had a low tech crypt tank all through high school that didn't take much effort at all so I know where your coming from, my current tank was inspired by this original tank an it has all the bells and whistles my other tank didn't, my low tech during school just used a desk lamp for light and I would swing it over to do school work with when I was sitting at the desk, it also had a school of red tail rasboras. Good luck you will enjoy your crypts and if you are like me this tank may inspire future tanks..

Len


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

lbacha said:


> I had a low tech crypt tank all through high school that didn't take much effort at all so I know where your coming from, my current tank was inspired by this original tank an it has all the bells and whistles my other tank didn't, my low tech during school just used a desk lamp for light and I would swing it over to do school work with when I was sitting at the desk, it also had a school of red tail rasboras. Good luck you will enjoy your crypts and if you are like me this tank may inspire future tanks..
> 
> Len


I think I'll have a school of maybe 9-10 pygmy or the other dwarf cories. They're pretty much shrimp friendly right?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

honestly since you're going to be taking advanced classes (AP classes), you don't need to worry about restricting yourself to a low light tank...i guarantee you'll still have time to maintain a higher light tank...i took all those AP classes not too long ago and trust me they really aren't that difficult nor do they take up a lot of time...you should just reward yourself with a tank that grows higher-light demanding plants...after those "long" hours of studying you'll want to look at a nice planted tank to relax and calm your mind...i'm going back to school now and when i want to relax i just look at my tanks - it eases the stress A LOT! :icon_smil




jkan0228 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Well since I'm still a teen and I'm taking advanced classes next year so I'm gonna go low light and hopefully low maintenance with this one.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

chris.rivera3 said:


> honestly since you're going to be taking advanced classes (AP classes), you don't need to worry about restricting yourself to a low light tank...i guarantee you'll still have time to maintain a higher light tank...i took all those AP classes not too long ago and trust me they really aren't that difficult nor do they take up a lot of time...you should just reward yourself with a tank that grows higher-light demanding plants...after those "long" hours of studying you'll want to look at a nice planted tank to relax and calm your mind...i'm going back to school now and when i want to relax i just look at my tanks - it eases the stress A LOT! :icon_smil


Well the class I'm taking is called APUSH(Ap US History) and since I tend to procrastinate..... I think I night stick with low light for now. Haha and I also plan to take almost full of full IB next year.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Filter came today. Can't wait to get it set up!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got everything set up now. Just waiting for some wood from Tom.
Double tap valves both connect, substrate is in, light is on.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

cories will eat any shrimp that get in their way, in my experience they will eat much anything that fits in their mouth and tastes like food


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> cories will eat any shrimp that get in their way, in my experience they will eat much anything that fits in their mouth and tastes like food


I've had people tell me that the dwarf cories are pretty much shrimp safe. But I'm still considering it. 

This tank will house SS/SS+ grade CRS.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I just booted my Pygmy Cories out of my dedicated shrimp tank. I did not see them eat shrimps, however they did increase the bioload significantly and the females carried much smaller clutches as a result. Can they live together? Will they breed? Yes, but not to the optimal level if shrimp breeding is your goal.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, well I guess I might put them in there for a while and once and they get bigger along with the shrimp population, I'll just toss them in my 95G


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got my Manzy today from Tom  Thanks so much!
And heres what I came up with:
Also set up a pole for this
Scape 1:








Scape 2:








Scape 3:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

that wood looks SICK.....I like the look when all the wood is pointing towards you


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'm just having a hard time organizing the first one again... Haha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the first one best of those three.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's what everyone says! Hahah


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

IDK.... I think it's a toss up between 2 and 3...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just put together this just now: what do you think?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Bingo! Done. Start filling that thing with water!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone recommend super gluing it? Like the wood. Not moss. But i will definitely glue moss to this thing! 90% probably fissidens.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Why it should be ok, plus never heard of glue'n the actual wood, Fissidens is going to look sweeeeeeet, one of my favorites.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I probably will since when I fill it itll probably float and I wanna keep it together so


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> Why it should be ok, plus never heard of glue'n the actual wood, Fissidens is going to look sweeeeeeet, one of my favorites.


I can actually imagine the wood with just a coat of fissidens on it. But it's going to take a longggg time.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

If you like the placement of the wood, zip tie it and soak it. Once it's waterlogged, just look at your picture and put it back in place.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So what's the point of zip tying it? Maybe tie some weights on it?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

To keep the wood in place. If you fill it with water and they float do you think they will keep the same shape?

You could also do what I did. Get some tile from home depot, break it into pieces, and screw the wood into the tile. Then you add some substriat on top of the tile. No floating and it will keep your hardscape in place.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

like this.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

antbug said:


> To keep the wood in place. If you fill it with water and they float do you think they will keep the same shape?
> 
> You could also do what I did. Get some tile from home depot, break it into pieces, and screw the wood into the tile. Then you add some substriat on top of the tile. No floating and it will keep your hardscape in place.


Well yea I know that! Haha. Currently gave all the wood in a bucket of water. How long can it take? 
I think I'll keep it simple and just skip drilling for now.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It shouldn't take longer than 2 days max, I would use stainless screws, like a trim screw with a very small head that's easy to hide, Zip ties will stick out like a sore thumb.

If you don't want your fissidens to take a long time just buy more and get over all in one shot.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha I wish I could so that. But it's pretty expensive in bulk and I'm still a teen. So I'm on my own budget or selling my other plants from my 95G.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I wish I could so that. But it's pretty expensive in bulk and I'm still a teen. So I'm on my own budget or selling my other plants from my 95G.


Haha, try to get a job, bro! It will help your tanks so much.

I'm a teen as well, and I have a job. :wink:

Anyway, this tank is going to be awesome, the fissidens will look sick! I want to get some for my tank sometime.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

A thin layer of evenly spread fissidens should built up volume within a month if you have good CO2 in it.

Why do you need to glue the wood though unless you want it in an angle that is not stable when loose? Keep it soaked for a week and it will sink by itself.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, try to get a job, bro! It will help your tanks so much.
> 
> I'm a teen as well, and I have a job. :wink:
> 
> Anyway, this tank is going to be awesome, the fissidens will look sick! I want to get some for my tank sometime.


Haha I have way too much hw for a job. Still a sophomore. Lol 



malaybiswas said:


> A thin layer of evenly spread fissidens should built up volume within a month if you have good CO2 in it.
> 
> Why do you need to glue the wood though unless you want it in an angle that is not stable when loose? Keep it soaked for a week and it will sink by itself.


Well when I'm in there planting and who else knows what I'll do, I'll probably bump into the wood and I dont want it to move at all but if I'm careful I guess I don't really need to. 
Anyone have pics of gluing moss?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

This tank is officially filled and planted with Crypt Nurii Pahang Mutated, C. Mi Oya, C. Lutea, C. Green Gecko, C. Wendtii.  

All I got left is some peacock moss! Hehe.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wooho! pics soon?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very soon! Tomorrow morning before 11am Pacific time! 
Its pretty bare right now since I only got like a few plants in there....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wohoo!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

PICS!

Crypt Nurri Pahang Mutated









Crypt Green Gecko


















Crypt Mi Oya



















Crypt Wendtii









Crypt Lutea









FTS


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I have way too much hw for a job. Still a sophomore. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently did a decent sized piece of malaysian driftwood and a small coconut hut with Fissidens for my shrimp tanks and a small piece of driftwood and a granite rock with java moss for my Walstad bowls.

The Fissidens was small clippings and so I ended up with maybe a dozen attachment points on the coconut hut and maybe 40 or 50 attachment points on the larger driftwood piece. One thing that I noticed is that once you put it in the water it will be less filled in than you think it is when you have it out of the tank and are attaching it. Outside of the tank both pieces looked like they were thinly covered but consistent. Once they got in the water and the Fissidens sort of 'stood up' they look sort of like a dog with mange.

The Java Moss I used was longer and stringy (I got solid baseball size portions at an LFS for $7 a portion) and I was able to completely cover both small pieces of hardscape for the bowls. Between the extra volume and the actual structure of the moss when I put them in the water they look fully covered and mature (and don't even show any white glue spots).

While the Fissidens should grow in I might get impatient and order a few more golf ball sized portions of it and fill it in more.

Other than having some funny looking moss fibers glued to my finger tips I can't think of any negative to the process. There is no way that the Fissidens would have ever attached to anything with string or wire or probably even netting (it was just too loosely cut) so I had no choice. The tangles of java moss could have been attached in any fashion that I wanted but I am very happy with the coverage and end result on those pieces. Having extra material makes it a lot easier to cover things up.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that wood looks awesome.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Tank is looking good. Do you know what kind of wood that is?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments! 

It's manzanita from plantbrain


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks for all the comments!
> 
> It's manzanita from plantbrain



Oh, really? It looks like a much rougher texture than I am used to seeing--that's why I wasn't sure.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its actually alot smoother than in the picture


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks for all the comments!
> 
> It's manzanita from plantbrain


How are you liking the Mr. Aqua tank quality wise?

In your pictures of the empty tank it looked pretty good.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh they are pretty high quality IMO. Very nice silicone work.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree the workmanship is great not as thick as a Ada but good silicone and a great price I have a 25g cube (18" x 18" x 18")

Len


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I got mine for free so.....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looking nice...ya need some moss...and of course shrimps...this is the start of a crypthead's journey...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha, I'm getting some Peacock moss from Orlando. Should be here Monday or Tuesday.  
Any tips on gluing moss?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

i just use 100% green or brown cotton string...it'll disintegrate after a while by the time the moss attaches....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

But isn't it easier to just glue them? Since I think its easier to point and shoot


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah...you can super glue too...but glue turns the wood white and ugly until the moss grows out....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've heard that some super glue's lose the white after 2 weeks or so?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The super glue definitely turns white on the wood. I have no idea if it eventually changes color.

On an anubias log that I did I ended up regretting it because it was sloppy and likely won't ever cover up but moss hopefully it will grow in and it won't matter.

With a pretty tank like yours and what appears to be a focus on scaping and aesthetics if you are able use the thread and get the moss to hold where you want it I would say that it would be the way to go.

As mentioned I had small trimmings of fissidens that would have required some sort of netting but with longer/stringier moss (or more mature, bigger pieces of Fissidens) you could probably attach it with thread without too much trouble.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Or I could just start at the base and slowly place the moss on the wood while running the sewing string in circles so it just keeps the moss situated after i just tie a not at the top. Of course this would be done with the wood emersed...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice setup man! Looks sweet! Did you ever get those riparium planters? Or did that idea get trashed?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh I will get them. Just need some $$ since I have a whole new project ahead of me on my 95G but will get them soon!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks great!


Thanks bro. Just wait till it fills in.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

If you do decide to use super glue make sure to only use a small amount. Once it hits the water the glue will turn white but will eventually go away after a few weeks or so.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Should I place the moss on the wood and then add a few drops of glue and then smooth it out with a brush? Or smooth the glue out on the wood with the brush and then place the moss on? 
And will latex or rubber gloves stop the glue from sticking to the glove? Kinda like an oil on water thing. Or will it still stick? Anyone got better methods?


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Hey,

I just thought I would let you know that the link in your sig takes us to your lighting question about your 11.4 mr aqua not to your journal.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahahaha oops. Change that right now.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Oh I will get them. Just need some $$ since I have a whole new project ahead of me on my 95G but will get them soon!!!


Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Should I place the moss on the wood and then add a few drops of glue and then smooth it out with a brush? Or smooth the glue out on the wood with the brush and then place the moss on?
> And will latex or rubber gloves stop the glue from sticking to the glove? Kinda like an oil on water thing. Or will it still stick? Anyone got better methods?


 
I would place the glue then add the moss: Ya don't wanna smother it!  Not sure of any better methods either...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alright! Gonna get the glue tonight and the moss should be here tomorrow. Hopefully I can get it all glued before the Ducks game!!! Anyone else follow college football?!


RipariumGuy said:


> I would place the glue then add the moss: Ya don't wanna smother it!  Not sure of any better methods either...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Raised the temp a hit to let bacteria grow faster since it was like freezing in the tank before. 

Here are my results! 








Pretty much 0 nitrites and ammonia. My plan is to finish gluing the moss this week, since it takes FOREVER!! Got done maybe 1/6 in an hour. Then I'll re fill it and hopefully add shrimp in a week or two after that!  

How does that all sound to you?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> awesome


Thanks.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What are these? I have lots of small white bugs that are everywhere....


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Copepods, free fish food


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Likin this tank man. I am quickly becoming a crypt and shrimp nut. How do you like the fluval substrate so far?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its pretty nice IMO, tons of bubbles when I first filled it. Very light which makes it harder to plant things like blyxa which are really buoyant without their root systems(in my dutch) but with crypts its pretty easy.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Its pretty nice IMO, tons of bubbles when I first filled it. Very light which makes it harder to plant things like blyxa which are really buoyant without their root systems(in my dutch) but with crypts its pretty easy.


I am trying to figure out what I want to use in the shrimp tank. I was thinking just some black gravel cuz it is going to be mostly Java Fern and mosses, but I know me, and I will end up putting other plants in there too. I was also just thinking of doing another dirt tank at some point, but I don't know yet.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What shrimp are roughing to be keeping? If it'd like CRS then I would cap your dirt with special shrimp substrate.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> What shrimp are roughing to be keeping? If it'd like CRS then I would cap your dirt with special shrimp substrate.


Yep, that is what I have now. Some CRS. Wait, that is Cherry shrimp right? Lol. The only reason I am thinking of a substrate is for the plants. I may not even go dirt, I am also thinking of Fluorite Black for the substrate. Not really sure on any of it yet.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

CRS= Crystal Red Shrimp. RCS= Red Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well with cherry shrimp, even sand is fine.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> CRS= Crystal Red Shrimp. RCS= Red Cherry Shrimp.


Lol, thanks man. I think I need to go check my threads for that mistake. I have a feeling there are a lot of them.



jkan0228 said:


> Well with cherry shrimp, even sand is fine.


That is good, I like the look of the black marine sand in my 2.5 and I may do that in Shrimptopia as well.



orchidman said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Lol. Thanks for laughing with me.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

RCS will breed in a puddle as long as you don't step in it and that it doesn't dry up....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> RCS will breed in a puddle as long as you don't step in it and that it doesn't dry up....


I hope so. I am trying to raise a shrimp army to help me take over the world.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I hope so. I am trying to raise a shrimp army to help me take over the world.:hihi:


Hahaha then cherry shrimp are perfect for you.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha then cherry shrimp are perfect for you.


Lol. I am well on my way to having one too.roud:

Don't worry, I am going to have friends in the army, I need someone to guide the little shrimp on the path to world domination. Lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I am well on my way to having one too.roud:
> 
> Don't worry, I am going to have friends in the army, I need someone to guide the little shrimp on the path to world domination. Lol.


Hahaha I'll be having tangerines and high grade rili's in this tank. And if they don't work out then it'll be CRS and PFR's


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha I'll be having tangerines and high grade rili's in this tank. And if they don't work out then it'll be CRS and PFR's


Very nice. I think I am gonna get some Yellows or some Blue Tigers for the 2.5 gallon when I get it all put together the right way. Gotta go get some dirt today.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice. I think I am gonna get some Yellows or some Blue Tigers for the 2.5 gallon when I get it all put together the right way. Gotta go get some dirt today.


LMK how it goes. Post some pics!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha I'll be having tangerines and high grade rili's in this tank. And if they don't work out then it'll be CRS and PFR's


Jkan if the tangerines and high grade rillis work out.. and when you have a nice colony going.. hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> LMK how it goes. Post some pics!!!


For sure man. I have to replace the dirt first though. Hopefully today or tomorrow on that one.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Jkan if the tangerines and high grade rillis work out.. and when you have a nice colony going.. hit me up! :biggrin:


Haha I most certainly will! I'll be getting some from a guy here on TPT once I get my tank stable.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> For sure man. I have to replace the dirt first though. Hopefully today or tomorrow on that one.


What size tank is this?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> What size tank is this?


The 2.5 gallon. Not looking to breed them, just want them for my own enjoyment.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> The 2.5 gallon. Not looking to breed them, just want them for my own enjoyment.


Breeding them is the fun part!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Breeding them is the fun part!!!


That may happen, but for the moment I don't have the space to do it. Unless they can live with the cherries and not interbreed.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That may happen, but for the moment I don't have the space to do it. Unless they can live with the cherries and not interbreed.


Tigers won't breed with RCS. But yellows will.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Tigers won't breed with RCS. But yellows will.


Good to know. I just talked to my pet store guy, and he is talking about having a shrimp setup really soon. He said he may start doing moss too. I may end up selling some cherries to him if I can keep them breeding. And I may get yellows and Blue Tigers with the intent of breeding.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Good to know. I just talked to my pet store guy, and he is talking about having a shrimp setup really soon. He said he may start doing moss too. I may end up selling some cherries to him if I can keep them breeding. And I may get yellows and Blue Tigers with the intent of breeding.


Yea tank with moss is the best since there's more surface area for micro organisms to grow.  good for both baby and adult shrink. And it just looks really nice. 

Gonna finish gluing the Taiwan moss tonight.... If I can make it. So tired!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Yea tank with moss is the best since there's more surface area for micro organisms to grow.  good for both baby and adult shrink. And it just looks really nice.
> 
> Gonna finish gluing the Taiwan moss tonight.... If I can make it. So tired!!!


It does look really nice. All my moss is starting to grow and I am loving it. Especially the flame moss. I am hoping to get a lot more next from chad320 on here. He sent Rich an awesome package, and I told him I wanted one too. Lol.

I know the tired thing. I have to feed and clean snakes before I get to mess around with my tanks. But hopefully that will go fast today. I want to redirt my 2.5 gal tonight.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> It does look really nice. All my moss is starting to grow and I am loving it. Especially the flame moss. I am hoping to get a lot more next from chad320 on here. He sent Rich an awesome package, and I told him I wanted one too. Lol.
> 
> I know the tired thing. I have to feed and clean snakes before I get to mess around with my tanks. But hopefully that will go fast today. I want to redirt my 2.5 gal tonight.


Haha I'm not sure if I like the look of flame moss since it goes upward but thats probably just me.... 

I got a ton of Taiwan Moss from Howard and there aren't any dead fronds! Completely lush green! And I already got some growth from my previous moss thats been glued for about a week or two now.... 

What kind of hardscape are you using for your 2.5g?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I'm not sure if I like the look of flame moss since it goes upward but thats probably just me....
> 
> I got a ton of Taiwan Moss from Howard and there aren't any dead fronds! Completely lush green! And I already got some growth from my previous moss thats been glued for about a week or two now....
> 
> What kind of hardscape are you using for your 2.5g?


I need to get some more moss. I got a hodge podge in the 2.5 right now. It is all a mix of Flame and Java. I am hoping when it grow out I will be able to separate it out and re-plant it.

For the hardscape, I am sticking with what I have now. Just a couple of pieces of driftwood. No rocks or anything. I am planning on some type of tall plant in the background though. I will see how it goes. When I first got all my moss, I spent like 3 days tying it to stuff and I still had some leftover. I am planning a ton of moss for Shrimptopia and am talking to Chad about getting some the end of next week. I will see what happens.

And very good on the Taiwan moss. Usually there is a little bit of dead stuff, you lucked out.roud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The gel type super glue works the best and the moss will quickly cover any exposed glue, but if you take your time it will be fine. I have Peacock and like it and it grows quick but is a great hiding place for shrimp, I also float some Riccia and they like that too. You have some really nice Crypts, I just got nurii, beckettii, & crispatula var. balansae, and already had wendtii brown and wendtii v. tropica. So it I like your tank a lot with all the crypts, be careful with your temp after the moss and shrimp I've heard they like it a little cool, like 76 to 78.

good luck and keep the pics comming!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I need to get some more moss. I got a hodge podge in the 2.5 right now. It is all a mix of Flame and Java. I am hoping when it grow out I will be able to separate it out and re-plant it.
> 
> For the hardscape, I am sticking with what I have now. Just a couple of pieces of driftwood. No rocks or anything. I am planning on some type of tall plant in the background though. I will see how it goes. When I first got all my moss, I spent like 3 days tying it to stuff and I still had some leftover. I am planning a ton of moss for Shrimptopia and am talking to Chad about getting some the end of next week. I will see what happens.
> 
> And very good on the Taiwan moss. Usually there is a little bit of dead stuff, you lucked out.roud:


Sounds good! Flame moss shouldn't be hard to find.  
I find it easier to just glue it since tying it is just a pain. Haha 
Good luck with the 2.5g. 

The moss was freshly trimmed and directly shipped so that's why.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> The gel type super glue works the best and the moss will quickly cover any exposed glue, but if you take your time it will be fine. I have Peacock and like it and it grows quick but is a great hiding place for shrimp, I also float some Riccia and they like that too. You have some really nice Crypts, I just got nurii, beckettii, & crispatula var. balansae, and already had wendtii brown and wendtii v. tropica. So it I like your tank a lot with all the crypts, be careful with your temp after the moss and shrimp I've heard they like it a little cool, like 76 to 78.
> 
> good luck and keep the pics comming!


Yup. I have some from locetite. gonna glue it tomorrow. Watching xmen on redbox.  
Thanks for the kind comments! 
I think they prefer the low 70's and I don't have a heater for now. The tank is at a steady room temp which is like 70-72. Is that too low?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I think you might be near the border!!! I would try not to let it go any lower and now would be a good time to fire up the oven and bake a couple batches of cookies.

Here's an ok site about moss aquamoss this isn't the home page.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I think you might be near the border!!! I would try not to let it go any lower and now would be a good time to fire up the oven and bake a couple batches of cookies.
> 
> Here's an ok site about moss aquamoss this isn't the home page.


Yea I've seen that site. Very useful when it comes to mosses. Yea I think it's a bit too cold to the touch too.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I have successfully grown 4 things in this tank: moss, crypts and diatoms. Also some stuff on the glass. Probably diatoms too. The moss isn't doing too well although I see plenty of new growth. Some parts are dying and what not. Pics to come tonight. 

Current parameters:
Ph 5.5-6
Gh 4
Kh 1
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0 
Temp 70


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> So I have successfully grown 4 things in this tank: moss, crypts and diatoms. Also some stuff on the glass. Probably diatoms too. The moss isn't doing too well although I see plenty of new growth. Some parts are dying and what not. Pics to come tonight.
> 
> Current parameters:
> Ph 5.5-6
> ...


Maybe a slight temp issue?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I doubt moss will die from a temp of 70. Anyone got experience on this?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> I doubt moss will die from a temp of 70. Anyone got experience on this?


Is it the under side of the moss that is turning brown, or is it random spots?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not really sure. Gonna have to look when I get home. But if my crypts can handle it I'm sure my moss can.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Not really sure. Gonna have to look when I get home. But if my crypts can handle it I'm sure my moss can.


That is true.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Probably adjusting to the tank? Since there's no ferts or co2.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Probably adjusting to the tank? Since there's no ferts or co2.


How long ago did you add them?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

First batch, 1 month ago. Second batch, 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> First batch, 1 month ago. Second batch, 2 weeks ago.


Is it the new stuff or the older stuff that is doing it, or is it all of it?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha again. Gonna take a look at it. But I think it's both.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha again. Gonna take a look at it. But I think it's both.


Hmmmm. If it is both, then I am stumped, if it is not maybe it is NTS.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

NTS? Will check when I get home.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> NTS? Will check when I get home.


NTS = New Tank Syndrome. Although, you may be past that point, not sure though. I need to backtrack and see when you set it up.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's been about 6 weeks since setup.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> It's been about 6 weeks since setup.


Maybe not NTS. Now I am lost, I'm sorry. I tried.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha it's aite. Finally got some comments on this thread.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha it's aite. Finally got some comments on this thread.


Lol. At least there is that. Now if only some of them were helpful.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha I don't get too many comments on other of ma journals.  hehe


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

me either! i feel ya brother


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha Zach gets all the comments.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Zach wants pics now!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

And zach shall receive! Dude you like died off of APE...

My camera ain't this good. Just reduced the photos. No editing. Haha wouldn't count these pics good either.... UGH

This is the slime I was talking about









Crypt Mi Oya, I think









Crypt Walkeri Lutea









Crypt Wendtii









Crypt Nurri Pahang 'mutated'









FTS









Updating my 95G as this is posted


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been lurking on APE I need to start posting more. I'll hop on there now!

Yay, pics for me!  Thanks, Jkan!

Everything is looking good, especially your Nurri. I need to get some root tabs for mine.

what color is the slime? brown?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

that moss will look nice once it covers the wood and after the first trim....looking good man.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! Hopefully it'll grow so that theres moss to trim!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great!

Darnit Zachary! You are hogging the posts


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man. I think the brown is just algae on the glass, or am I missing something? Lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man. I think the brown is just algae on the glass, or am I missing something? Lol.


Hopefully they're diatoms. So they'll eventually go away or I'll just pop an otto in.  it'll be very happy. 


orchidman said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Darnit Zachary! You are hogging the posts
> 
> ...


I know right?! We should ignore Zach for a few weeks just do out threads can catch up to him. Especially mine.  

Now grow moss grow!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hopefully they're diatoms. So they'll eventually go away or I'll just pop an otto in.  it'll be very happy.
> 
> 
> I know right?! We should ignore Zach for a few weeks just do out threads can catch up to him. Especially mine.
> ...


That is what I was gonna say about the diatoms.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is what I was gonna say about the diatoms.


I think ill wait for them to go away since I don't want the Otto to starve. :Tongue:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah let's give him the silent treatment!


You can call me Bob


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks really good and all the Crypts are nice, My C. wendtii v. tropica looks similar to your Crypt Mi Oya but the tropica grows like a weed and get big, mine are 7" tall and 8" wide.

After a month you won't be able to tell what is under the moss, it grows pretty quick in cooler water which is east this time of year, I try to keep my temp at 77 degrees but it's 76 this morning.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Darnit Zachary! You are hogging the posts





jkan0228 said:


> I know right?! We should ignore Zach for a few weeks just do out threads can catch up to him. Especially mine.


I never knew I was so loved..:flick:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Yeah let's give him the silent treatment!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Haha yeeahhh! 


150EH said:


> It looks really good and all the Crypts are nice, My C. wendtii v. tropica looks similar to your Crypt Mi Oya but the tropica grows like a weed and get big, mine are 7" tall and 8" wide.
> 
> After a month you won't be able to tell what is under the moss, it grows pretty quick in cooler water which is east this time of year, I try to keep my temp at 77 degrees but it's 76 this morning.


Well it's 70 so hopefully they'll survive the cold. Especially when it gets cold in te winter. 


zachary908 said:


> I never knew I was so loved..:flick:


Haha now you know!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha now you know!


I guess so. 

You are loved too, this Journal is almost to 5,000 views!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I guess so.
> 
> You are loved too, this Journal is almost to 5,000 views!!!


 Hahaha if only most of them weren't from me you bob etc. lol same with yours! And yours has 10,000.....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha if only most of them weren't from me you bob etc. lol same with yours! And yours has 10,000.....


I have 10,000 views on mine??? I thought I had somewhere around 3,000... I never check. Yeah, my journal doesn't have many actual followers, so don't feel bad.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I have 10,000 views on mine??? I thought I had somewhere around 3,000... I never check. Yeah, my journal doesn't have many actual followers, so don't feel bad.


Haha same here. Nick occasionally comments.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I know! The majority of posts in mine are from me. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> I know! The majority of posts in mine are from me.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


+1 on that.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

In the spirit of adding posts to your thread that are not from you, I will grace you all with my presence this morning.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> In the spirit of adding posts to your thread that are not from you, I will grace you all with my presence this morning.:hihi:


Haha woot! You get all posts too! Not fair.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha woot! You get all posts too! Not fair.


Lol. That is cuz I am relentless. You should have seen my threads before I met Rich, Bob, and Zach. My threads had less life than a ghost town. Lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is cuz I am relentless. You should have seen my threads before I met Rich, Bob, and Zach. My threads had less life than a ghost town. Lol.


Haha same here. Maybe a chirp chirp from time to time but for a few months, my 95G was only me.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha same here. Maybe a chirp chirp from time to time but for a few months, my 95G was only me.


I know that feeling. My threads on APC are completely dead all the time. They were on here too, that is part of the reason I lumped them all into one. Now people actually look at it.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I know that feeling. My threads on APC are completely dead all the time. They were on here too, that is part of the reason I lumped them all into one. Now people actually look at it.:icon_smil


Hahha I like to keep separate journals. Muahahah


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahha I like to keep separate journals. Muahahah


I did that too, but updating 5 or 6 journals across 2 or 3 sites was a pain. So I combined them all into one, at least on this site.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I did that too, but updating 5 or 6 journals across 2 or 3 sites was a pain. So I combined them all into one, at least on this site.


Haha I just keep 2 journals on 2 sites. Copy and paste. Nice and simple.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I just keep 2 journals on 2 sites. Copy and paste. Nice and simple.


Lol. Mine was that simple in the beginning, then MTS kicked in hard, and you can see the result of that.:help:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is cuz I am relentless. You should have seen my threads before I met Rich, Bob, and Zach. My threads had less life than a ghost town. Lol.


HAha same. I had no posts until Damon Sara and Laura. Now I'm back to done again!!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Mine was that simple in the beginning, then MTS kicked in hard, and you can see the result of that.:help:


Haha hopefully there'll be more people once everything has grown and trimmed. Especially the moss!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha hopefully there'll be more people once everything has grown and trimmed. Especially the moss!


This is true.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> This is true.


Haha everything starts out slow. Just wait how it grows after the first 2 trims.  
This hobby is all about patience!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha everything starts out slow. Just wait how it grows after the first 2 trims.
> This hobby is all about patience!


No kidding. I just trimmed my 10 gallon for the first time. Wow. Everything that was in there before is growing like a weed. And I don't have very much patience. Lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> No kidding. I just trimmed my 10 gallon for the first time. Wow. Everything that was in there before is growing like a weed. And I don't have very much patience. Lol.


It goes the same for all plants. Once it's established and happy, it'll grow to its max potential. Hopefully my moss doesn't mind no co2 or ferts.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> It goes the same for all plants. Once it's established and happy, it'll grow to its max potential. Hopefully my moss doesn't mind no co2 or ferts.


I got moss in a tank with no CO2 or ferts, and it is doing well. You should be in good shape with it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I got moss in a tank with no CO2 or ferts, and it is doing well. You should be in good shape with it.


Haha maybe it'll start growing faster so it's on par with my crypts.....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha maybe it'll start growing faster so it's on par with my crypts.....


It could happen. Moss grows pretty quick in the right setup.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> It could happen. Moss grows pretty quick in the right setup.


Speaking f moss I really need to trim the x mas in my OEBT tank, I just don't want to disturb the baby mama. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Speaking f moss I really need to trim the x mas in my OEBT tank, I just don't want to disturb the baby mama. :hihi:


Haha don't do it! Leave her in peace. But then again you might snip one of your babies that's in the moss....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been debating. Should I use the new Rootmedic oneStep for this tank?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hey guys. I've been debating. Should I use the new Rootmedic oneStep for this tank?


THis went unanswered

Not much this time... Or any time.... haha the tank is too small! Haha I lied, everything is in diatoms... Should I add an oto? Or not? 
FTS









C. Nurii Mutated having lots of different colored leaves 









Mi Oya or wendtii?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank looks good, Jkan. I can't give any advice on the Ferts you are asking about, because I've never used it. But honestly if your goal is shrimp.. I wouldn't use it.

For my little 5g Shrimp are the focus, and the plants are just on the side. I personally don't care if it looks good, because I just want to breed my shrimp. Heck, I haven't even cleaned the glass in it since I set it up. :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

otos for sure...they'll make quick work of your diatom..your moss is growing in nice!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Tank looks good, Jkan. I can't give any advice on the Ferts you are asking about, because I've never used it. But honestly if your goal is shrimp.. I wouldn't use it.
> 
> For my little 5g Shrimp are the focus, and the plants are just on the side. I personally don't care if it looks good, because I just want to breed my shrimp. Heck, I haven't even cleaned the glass in it since I set it up. :hihi:



Haha thanks!

Yea I know but I wanna find a balance between plant and shrimp. Have both plants growing nicely and shrimp breeding.... So I guess I'll stay off of it right now since my crypts only need root tabs and my moss is growing nicely 



shrimpnmoss said:


> otos for sure...they'll make quick work of your diatom..your moss is growing in nice!


Thanks! But lots of them are covered in diatoms right now. Added an amano just now and we'll see how it does.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

get otos. i love them!

i would pm justin about the RM onestep. he would be sure to know... he does own the company. haha. never used his stuff, but ive heard its great. i'd use it


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea. I'll probably have the shrimp become established before and then get the oneStep during a Christmas sale or something.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

good deal!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So heres an update:
Added 2 otos and an amano. All are doing good so far. The amano has turned a nice shade of brown due to all the diamtoms it's eating... The otos are just fat... 
Before









After









Its only been a day so there's still a lot of cleaning to do...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. You can tell the difference. Looks great man.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. You can tell the difference. Looks great man.


Haha I know right?!  Thanks man you too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I know right?!  Thanks man you too.


Those ottos work fast. In like 2 days, you are gonna have to start giving them veggies.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Those ottos work fast. In like 2 days, you are gonna have to start giving them veggies.:biggrin:


Haha hopefully not... All the moss, lots of crypt leaves and all the wood are in diatoms.... And theres only 2 so hopefully the cold water will slow down their metabolism....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha hopefully not... All the moss, lots of crypt leaves and all the wood are in diatoms.... And theres only 2 so hopefully the cold water will slow down their metabolism....


True. What temp is the water at?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> true. What temp is the water at?


67-70 :d


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> 67-70 :d


Yikes. That is probably slowing plant growth too. I keep my shrimp at about 75, and they breed like crazy. I don't think the ottos will appreciate it that low either. You may want to raise it a tad.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Any reason you are keeping it that low, Jkan?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yikes. That is probably slowing plant growth too. I keep my shrimp at about 75, and they breed like crazy. I don't think the ottos will appreciate it that low either. You may want to raise it a tad.:icon_smil


I keep it at room temp. And its getting a bit chilly right now. Probably get a heater sooner or later.  

It's about 69 right now and goes to 71 with the lights on. 



zachary908 said:


> Any reason you are keeping it that low, Jkan?


Up above.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> I keep it at room temp. And its getting a bit chilly right now. Probably get a heater sooner or later.
> 
> It's about 69 right now and goes to 71 with the lights on.
> 
> ...


Lemme guess, your house is like mine, and it gets a bit warmer in the summer no matter what?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahahahaha yup. 

Any of you guys recommend A brand for heaters?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahahahaha yup.
> 
> Any of you guys recommend A brand for heaters?


I use Odyssea submersible heaters. They only cost me about 17 bucks at my LFS and work well. Not sure what you have by you though.

Oh, yeah. Check out my thread. There is something there.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I use Odyssea submersible heaters. They only cost me about 17 bucks at my LFS and work well. Not sure what you have by you though.
> 
> Oh, yeah. Check out my thread. There is something there.:hihi:


Haha are there heaters around 50W? Something small?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha are there heaters around 50W? Something small?


Yep. I get the 50watt ones for the 10 gallon tanks. They have 25 watt too, but those are not adjustable.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yep. I get the 50watt ones for the 10 gallon tanks. They have 25 watt too, but those are not adjustable.


I see. Got any reviews on Tetra heaters?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> I see. Got any reviews on Tetra heaters?


Nope. Sorry. I know they look big and bulky though. You have a canister on this tank? If you do, look into in-line heaters. That may work well for you.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nope. Sorry. I know they look big and bulky though. You have a canister on this tank? If you do, look into in-line heaters. That may work well for you.


Well I'm low on money right now so... That's gonna be a problem. I might use an intank one for now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Marineland visitherm are good. Surprising as I hate most Marineland products.. especially the saltwater ones.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I'm low on money right now so... That's gonna be a problem. I might use an intank one for now.


Got ya. I feel you on that one. That is why I get the cheap ones.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Marineland visitherm are good. Surprising as I hate most Marineland products.. especially the saltwater ones.


Looking into those right now 




cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. I feel you on that one. That is why I get the cheap ones.


Yea the 50W tetra is 7$....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Looking into those right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might not be able to beat that price.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha true. But we'll have to see on that... I want it to be small and the marineland one is 9" long. Amazon says the tetra is 5.2"....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha true. But we'll have to see on that... I want it to be small and the marineland one is 9" long. Amazon says the tetra is 5.2"....


They are short, but really chunky. You may be able to hide it with plants though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> They are short, but really chunky. You may be able to hide it with plants though.


True.... I think I'll stick with the Marineland... However everything looks pretty nice right now. The crew cleaned another panel of glass with diatoms..  Now its onto the wood


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The marinelands are all black, and have a diameter close to a half dollar I'd say. Plus it is fully submersable so you can put it diagonally at the substrate line in back. Super easy to hide....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> The marinelands are all black, and have a diameter close to a half dollar I'd say. Plus it is fully submersable so you can put it diagonally at the substrate line in back. Super easy to hide....


Wait the diameter is half a dollar? You mean like a 50cent coin? Or half a dollar bill?....................


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Wait the diameter is half a dollar? You mean like a 50cent coin? Or half a dollar bill?....................


I'm terrible at this stuff... let me go look at mine. :hihi: 

I meant 50 cent coin, but that sounds way too small now.

Edit: Just looked. 50 cent piece is about right. The top ( Where the dial is) Is a larger, but not by a ton.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> True.... I think I'll stick with the Marineland... However everything looks pretty nice right now. The crew cleaned another panel of glass with diatoms..  Now its onto the wood


Good stuff man.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Good stuff man.






zachary908 said:


> I'm terrible at this stuff... let me go look at mine. :hihi:
> 
> I meant 50 cent coin, but that sounds way too small now.
> 
> Edit: Just looked. 50 cent piece is about right. The top ( Where the dial is) Is a larger, but not by a ton.


Haha nice. Then I'll go get one today. Just remembered I have a persmarts gift card of 50$.  
Always comes in handy for the average equipment like dechlorinators and the average sponges and what not.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I haven't gotten the heater yet but its something on my list for this week...
But here is my first pic of the livestock! Or just the Amano... 









And what is this?! This "thing" grew this much in one day


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool string thing! haha! 


nice amano


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

maybe some tiny plant wants to flower. could be the quick growing stringy thing


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had some of that come in on plants I ordered. I dont know what it is but it is really cool and it does flower. might just want to let it do its thing! tank is looking great BTW.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> I had some of that come in on plants I ordered. I dont know what it is but it is really cool and it does flower. might just want to let it do its thing! tank is looking great BTW.


Well oops I took out both of them. Probably have some grow tomorrow..... 

Btw dude. Love your 90P thread. Funny how I was just looking at it before you commented.  



orchidman said:


> cool string thing! haha!
> 
> 
> nice amano


Haha I'll be saying that to you once you get your tank stocked up again! 


orchidman said:


> maybe some tiny plant wants to flower. could be the quick growing stringy thing


Thanks man. I think I might add another Amano. But on a second thought. Maybe not. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what tank are we talking about here? the 10g or the 29g?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The 10G. Haha I easily get mixed up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha. i thought i was stocked. ive got the betta, 4 otos, and a nerite. everything else i had in there got bullied. i wish i could have some platies or schooling tetras!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha well I meant once it gets planted and your 29G for stocking.... oops :hihi:


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well oops I took out both of them. Probably have some grow tomorrow.....
> 
> Btw dude. Love your 90P thread. Funny how I was just looking at it before you commented.


It is funny how that works. I am loving my 90P. I think today I am going to take pictures of all my tanks and start my own little journal.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha well I meant once it gets planted and your 29G for stocking.... oops :hihi:


haha cool  i cant wait either!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That plant is not bladder wort is it?


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea pics!! I'm jealous of your Mr. Aqua, I want a rimless tank! Once I start the new job it's gonna be on my 'to do' list lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> It is funny how that works. I am loving my 90P. I think today I am going to take pictures of all my tanks and start my own little journal.


Do it! I'll be sure to look out for it.  how many tanks do you have? 



orchidman said:


> haha cool  i cant wait either!


When do the plants get here? 


150EH said:


> That plant is not bladder wort is it?


Not quite sure. But as I predicted, there's another one today. Imma leave this one to itself and see how it progress


DishyFishy said:


> Yea pics!! I'm jealous of your Mr. Aqua, I want a rimless tank! Once I start the new job it's gonna be on my 'to do' list lol.


Well I would never buy a rimless tank for myself. I got this one as a gift.  a friend of mine sold me a pressurized co2 system and gave this to me as well.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> And what is this?! This "thing" grew this much in one day


_Utricularia gibba_. 
It's very hard to completely get rid of... manually remove as much as you can. Nothing that i'm aware of eats it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea that's what I've heard..... Can't believe that it grew so much in one day.... If only my moss would do that. :biggrin: then I would be one happy camper.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Do it! I'll be sure to look out for it.  how many tanks do you have?


I have the 90P a Do!aqua Cube a Fluval edge an ADA Mini S that is kicking my ass right now. a 55 plant grower 2 10's and a 29 Hospital tank. 

Just a few... LMAO


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd start yanking it out, it's supposed to be brutal dude!!!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> I have the 90P a Do!aqua Cube a Fluval edge an ADA Mini S that is kicking my ass right now. a 55 plant grower 2 10's and a 29 Hospital tank.
> 
> Just a few... LMAO


I wanna see all of themmmmmm!!!  haha


150EH said:


> I'd start yanking it out, it's supposed to be brutal dude!!!!!


Yea dude. Just saw 3 stems. Yanked them all out with tweezers.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tragic news today. Found a dried oto on the floor.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Tragic news today. Found a dried oto on the floor.


:frown::frown:
Sorry about your oto, it happened to me too yesterday.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Tragic news today. Found a dried oto on the floor.


awww


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

green_valley said:


> :frown::frown:
> Sorry about your oto, it happened to me too yesterday.





orchidman said:


> awww


Yea guys..... Never heard of anything like this though 

Can't find the reason as to why, the other oto and amano are doing just fine


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah otto's can get a little crazy... I had one bail out on me too... *moment of silence* ok the good news is that they are pretty cheap!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Sometimes I'm setting here and 'bang' it sounds like something jumped up and hit the light but I never see who it was. My tank has a valance made of oak for my lighting to sit on and it also hides the fixtures too, but I guess that is one price of the rimless tank, jumpers. You could make a screen for it and just remove it for photos, I'm not sure but I think Speedie keep a screen over his tank.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> Sometimes I'm setting here and 'bang' it sounds like something jumped up and hit the light but I never see who it was. My tank has a valance made of oak for my lighting to sit on and it also hides the fixtures too, but I guess that is one price of the rimless tank, jumpers. You could make a screen for it and just remove it for photos, I'm not sure but I think Speedie keep a screen over his tank.


Yea thanks for the suggestion. I'll probably do that sometime. Meanwhile I have a piece of acrylic just covering it. But there's a small gap which is probably where it got through. The only hard part is that I have to make holes for the heater, lights and lily pipes. Anyone got suggestions as to how? 

In the mean time. MY RILI SHRIMP ARRIVE TOMORROW!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Yea thanks for the suggestion. I'll probably do that sometime. Meanwhile I have a piece of acrylic just covering it. But there's a small gap which is probably where it got through. The only hard part is that I have to make holes for the heater, lights and lily pipes. Anyone got suggestions as to how?
> 
> In the mean time. MY RILI SHRIMP ARRIVE TOMORROW!!!


A soldering iron and well ventilated area.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> MY RILI SHRIMP ARRIVE TOMORROW!!!


And so the wait for babies begins! :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> A soldering iron and well ventilated area.roud:


Hahaha I think I'll stick with a drill for now.... 


zachary908 said:


> And so the wait for babies begins! :biggrin:


Anyone wanna take bets as to how long? I'm thinking atleast 2 months to see active babies.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

rilli? the rillis are coming? this is rilli cool!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I use a Dremel, I just sketch out my cuts with a pencil and cut away and it's easy to get exact fits and make it look very professional. I did see some interesting acyclic on Amazon today and this could make a good cover or maybe some other uses, here's a link.










Actually it was this one, it's translucent but nearly clear and 40% open area, so keeps the fish and light in and cuts down on jumpers and evaporation without have water stains from the plastic collecting the evaporation.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I use a Dremel, I just sketch out my cuts with a pencil and cut away and it's easy to get exact fits and make it look very professional. I did see some interesting acyclic on Amazon today and this could make a good cover or maybe some other uses, here's a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. 

Apparently my rili shrimp are still in Washington.  they should be here today. 
Package number 9101 1501 3471 1013 2648 37


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well USPS is a frickin liar and my package is still at a sorting facility in Portland.... Kinda bummed out as to why it takes 3 days to travel over a frickin border...... 
Anyways. It's good to know that theyre in a somewhat warm place right now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't feel bad, Jkan... I'm still waiting on the package Iof shrimp food I ordered from Nikki of the Shrimplab.. I haven't heard from her in awhile. Good thing it isn't shrimp.. Maybe she is still out of town?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Don't feel bad, Jkan... I'm still waiting on the package Iof shrimp food I ordered from Nikki of the Shrimplab.. I haven't heard from her in awhile. Good thing it isn't shrimp.. Maybe she is still out of town?


Lol sucks man. Maybe check with her on her sticky? Hopefully these will stand up to their species of neocardinas and be hardy from the ammonia burn.  

I think people should ship livestock with a few bio balls or two.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol sucks man. Maybe check with her on her sticky? Hopefully these will stand up to their species of neocardinas and be hardy from the ammonia burn.
> 
> I think people should ship livestock with a few bio balls or two.


Went to her page and she hasn't been on ehre since the 13th I'm guessing she is still out of town. Your shrimp should be fine.

Donna ( Greenisgood) Sent my OEBT's to me with some purigen in the bag! Genius in my opinion.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Went to her page and she hasn't been on ehre since the 13th I'm guessing she is still out of town. Your shrimp should be fine.
> 
> Donna ( Greenisgood) Sent my OEBT's to me with some purigen in the bag! Genius in my opinion.


True dat. Especially when it's so cheap in the amount you buy.  

Hopefully I got the same! I have 10 rili's coming in so they should get a nice colony going in no time. Or atleast that's what I hope.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The rili shrimp are finally here!!! And there was an extra one.  
Currently saw about 3-4 saddles. :hihi: 
Very nice reds in most often and they're pretty nice size. Pics to come later.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait for pics!

checkout my journal bro


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cant wait for pics!
> 
> checkout my journal bro


:hihi: 

One of the saddles stretch all the way to the middle of its body.  it's gonna have lots of eggs if you ask me what that means.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I don't really wanna do captions for both... Lots of HW to do right now... But enjoy... I sorta went overboard with some of the editing... 






















































Big mama. No saddle and the stomach looks pretty big.... Wonder what that means....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are some nice lookin shrimp man.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks cable!
I swear to god someone let out their hormones.... Everyone is going crazy. Hence the blurry shots.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

>


this photos is GREAT!

i love them! i might have to get rillis next time i get shrimp! those are so nice!

what kind of camera do you shoot with? because the picture i quoted is awesome!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> this photos is GREAT!
> 
> i love them! i might have to get rillis next time i get shrimp! those are so nice!
> 
> what kind of camera do you shoot with? because the picture i quoted is awesome!


Thanks man!  

Yea they're pretty nice shrimp IME so far. I think it's a FinePix3200 from Fuji. Something like that. Not too good of a camera. Only 200$..... Which isn't that expensive for a DSLR. But it was all gimp that should take the credit.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks cable!
> I swear to god someone let out their hormones.... Everyone is going crazy. Hence the blurry shots.


No problem.
Maybe they like their new home?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem.
> Maybe they like their new home?


Haha I hope they do!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Some new pictures I took last night....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice man.roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> great pics!





cableguy69846 said:


> Nice man.roud:


Thanks! 

Btw just counted a total of 7 saddles. :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Btw just counted a total of 7 saddles. :biggrin:


Always a plus to see saddles.roud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Those are nice shrimp and pics, I had a Fuji camera and it did take nice photos and with a smaller sensor the macros are great.

The shrimp are sweet, I just got some Amanos from Rachael and her packing and delivery was perfect and only 1 day, you know after you spend the big money for shipping you like to get some service. Although my mail lady didn't see any cars in the driveway so she left the little "sorry we missed you" card, so my critters got a Harley ride, I guess it would be about as noisy as living under a water fall.

Well I'm going to make some Rilli's right now, I figure an exacto knife and some gel super glue, then a piece of Cherry, Amano, Cherry and I can save a couple of bucks!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That big mama is my favorite type of rili pattern..the one with just a smidge of head gear..


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> That big mama is my favorite type of rili pattern..the one with just a smidge of head gear..


Same. It's like an SSS but with a clearer body. 

Don't you agree that these would go perfectly with your TT's?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jkan, figured I'd stop by and post something! ( Been lurking here, just haven't had a lot of time to chat) The rilli's look rilli great, man! I love them. I may have to set up a tank for some of those one day.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Same. It's like an SSS but with a clearer body.
> 
> Don't you agree that these would go perfectly with your TT's?



Totally agree. I'm about to switch it up here in my house. I just got some sweet Blue Rilis from PC1, I'm going to put the blue rilis with my TTs and take out the Chocolates and put them in the Modern Planter.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i love rillis!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Jkan, figured I'd stop by and post something! ( Been lurking here, just haven't had a lot of time to chat) The rilli's look rilli great, man! I love them. I may have to set up a tank for some of those one day.


Thanks! I'll most definitely report when they're berries and babies. They should be pretty easy with them being neos. Haha I think they will slowly become the new fire reds. 
You can place these with our OEBT's even though the tank is so small....




shrimpnmoss said:


> Totally agree. I'm about to switch it up here in my house. I just got some sweet Blue Rilis from PC1, I'm going to put the blue rilis with my TTs and take out the Chocolates and put them in the Modern Planter.


Hey Howard. I wish I could've gotten 5 blue rili's instead of 10 rili's but Liam had a minimum order of 10..... Didn't have enough $$  

But I will most definitely get some TY's from you someday.  

Maybe being the awesome shrimp keeper you are, you'll be able to slowly nake more of the red in the blue rili's.



orchidman said:


> i love rillis!


Me too! But I wanted the blue rili's more. However I didn't want to bash in 150$ in shrimp even though they were neos.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

blue rillis are really cool too! you should breed them and get purple rillis!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> blue rillis are really cool too! you should breed them and get purple rillis!


Haha I wish it would work that way. But they have the common redness but the rili's are clear so even then it would just give me blue rili's. But I dunno what would happen with PFR and blue rili's.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i just want a purple shrimp! $5 to whoever breeds them and gives them to me!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Very very very nice pictures. I love them. And Nice shrimps too.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i just want a purple shrimp! $5 to whoever breeds them and gives them to me!


Blue Pearls and something else?  
They probably have some in Asia right now.... 



green_valley said:


> Very very very nice pictures. I love them. And Nice shrimps too.


Thanks! Hopefully I can get some babies going. 

So this is what I did while the turkey was baking... 
I cut the four holes for the intake, output, lights and the heater. It fits perfectly.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

FTS:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

How do you like the Mr Aqua tank? I have the 48G tank and so far its been great.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is really filling in man. It looks good.roud:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

It's looking good.roud: What kind of moss is it? java?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait for it to fill in jeff!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Overfloater said:


> How do you like the Mr Aqua tank? I have the 48G tank and so far its been great.


I actually like it alot. Pretty nice quality IMO. I got it as a gift which was even better. It's a nice alternative to say ADA tanks if you wanna save some $.  
I would live to start a 48G shrimp tank some day... Being a teen, I like to use quality alternatives. But I would love to have say a 60P one day.  


cableguy69846 said:


> That is really filling in man. It looks good.roud:


Thanks cable! Hopefully I'll be getting some babies soon! Just saw one of the biggest females of the batch. Her saddle goes a bit more than half her back. And it's width is about 5mm  



green_valley said:


> It's looking good.roud: What kind of moss is it? java?


Thanks man! Same with your tank. It's slowly progressing.  it's Taiwan moss. I'm from Taiwan so I thought why not?  
If it were java miss it wouldn't look nearly as nice and it would be much denser than it is now. 



orchidman said:


> cant wait for it to fill in jeff!


Thanks Bob! This actually isn't the entire tank dunno why some of it got cut off. But I can't wait for yours to fill out too! Haha how was black Friday shoppin?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking great, the moss is doing awesome


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha black friday shopping was alright. i wanted to get an ipod touch.
since stores arent allowed to sell the ipod touch for less than whatever apple tells them, stores just give a giftcard to their store with purchase. bestbuy was the best option this year because they had a $50 giftcard, and is the store i would buy stuff at the most with the giftcard. but i didnt realize they opened at 12 until like 1 am. so a little late. so i went to radio shack instead and got it with a $ giftcard. but i really dont shop there much so the giftcard isnt really that great. im not opening it until after monday, and im going to see if i can find something online monday.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Looking great, the moss is doing awesome


Thanks! There's just a ton of diatoms on it right now.... 



orchidman said:


> haha black friday shopping was alright. i wanted to get an ipod touch.
> since stores arent allowed to sell the ipod touch for less than whatever apple tells them, stores just give a giftcard to their store with purchase. bestbuy was the best option this year because they had a $50 giftcard, and is the store i would buy stuff at the most with the giftcard. but i didnt realize they opened at 12 until like 1 am. so a little late. so i went to radio shack instead and got it with a $ giftcard. but i really dont shop there much so the giftcard isnt really that great. im not opening it until after monday, and im going to see if i can find something online monday.


Get an iPhone bro. But it sounds like it went somewhat smoothly. You can send me the gift card if youd like. :hihi: 


one of my female rili's was zooming around my tank the entire day. Shes the biggest of the batch i got. Her saddle goes about half he body length... Her stomach was highly rounded but it was like she had invisible eggs. Her saddle was still there. And I think I may have gotten all females from Liam!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't get an iPhone. Id have to get a data package. Otherwise I would. But i like my iPod touch  my dad just ordered something online at radio shack. So I sold him the gift card. So basically I paid 170


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's not bad I think? 
Anyways, uploading a few pics with lots of editing in them so it'll be a few more mins...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

New pics!
Better FTS








Crypt Nurri Mutated 




































Amano









Crypt Mi Oya









Forgot this one's name









Rilis! 









Sorry about the cropping... made the pic really unclear but this female is the biggest of the batch... As you can see her saddle is gigantic.. And her stomach looks like it has eggs but it doesn't...



























Found another 2 molts today, tossed them out. I would say that the majority of the shrimp have molted. Not really sure if I have a male or not... Hopefully I do!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your moss has established nicely. Time to hack it all the way back and let it regrow. It'll look even better after regrow and another trim.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is that the mutated nurii you got from me?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your moss has established nicely. Time to hack it all the way back and let it regrow. It'll look even better after regrow and another trim.


Really? Since most of wood has had alot of moss on it yet. Will the moss float? Or should I take the wood out and trim the moss literally all the way down? 




speedie408 said:


> Is that the mutated nurii you got from me?


Yes sir it is. It's awesome how the leaves can vary this much.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd take the wood out and trim outside. Less mess and you can trim all the way to the wood so you can see the shape of your woodscape.

Edit: I personally hate trimming moss inside a tank that's why I recommend taking it out. If you trim moss in tank...you'll be spending the next couple of weeks tweezering out the moss that will get all over the other plants in the tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great. i agree though, time for a trim


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'd take the wood out and trim outside. Less mess and you can trim all the way to the wood so you can see the shape of your woodscape.
> 
> Edit: I personally hate trimming moss inside a tank that's why I recommend taking it out. If you trim moss in tank...you'll be spending the next couple of weeks tweezering out the moss that will get all over the other plants in the tank.


Got it! Now to find a nice pair of scissors.....  and save up money for your TT's!!! I currently have complete females right now sooo I've gotta wait till I get some males from Liam....  



orchidman said:


> looks great. i agree though, time for a trim


Thanks! This is on my plan for this weekend!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well here are some pics from yesterday... Well not some... just 2... of the same shrimp but different shots. The first one was too sharp so I just did another one... 


















Another new plant pic to come tomorrow! And its gonna be good....  Stay tuned!!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Dang that Rili's red is super solid. You get that from Liam? I think I'm going to get some high-grade blue rilis from him next round.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The photos are real nice, you have definitely stepped up your game. I don't see how you can remove the wood and trim the most unless you have another tank to trim in, the way I see it is if you yank the wood the moss will lay down flat with out any water to make it buoyant.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> The photos are real nice, you have definitely stepped up your game. I don't see how you can remove the wood and trim the most unless you have another tank to trim in, the way I see it is if you yank the wood the moss will lay down flat with out any water to make it buoyant.



He can trim down any excess moss down to the wood, leaving only the anchored portions. Over time there will be more and more anchored moss, after the 3rd or 4th trim the whole wood will be green and you can see moss and the shape of the wood.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice man.roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Dang that Rili's red is super solid. You get that from Liam? I think I'm going to get some high-grade blue rilis from him next round.


Yep! I noticed a rili today with completely solid red legs. Might try to breed out the red legs in the future.  will there be high grade blue rili's? They should be quite the amount though. 


150EH said:


> The photos are real nice, you have definitely stepped up your game. I don't see how you can remove the wood and trim the most unless you have another tank to trim in, the way I see it is if you yank the wood the moss will lay down flat with out any water to make it buoyant.


Well if I trim it all the way down, the moss that has attached itself to the wood will continue to grow. Thus I'm basically making my wood bald out of its moss.... Think of it as a haircut when you become a monk.  


shrimpnmoss said:


> He can trim down any excess moss down to the wood, leaving only the anchored portions. Over time there will be more and more anchored moss, after the 3rd or 4th trim the whole wood will be green and you can see moss and the shape of the wood.


Thanks for the clarification. I needed it.  should I trim it this week? Or wait another 2-3? Since there are still parts that aren't really mossy yet. 


cableguy69846 said:


> Nice man.roud:


Thanks dude!! Same with you!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

RILI nice rili shrimp man! roud:
(i'm so original)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Yep! I noticed a rili today with completely solid red legs. Might try to breed out the red legs in the future.  will there be high grade blue rili's? They should be quite the amount though.
> 
> 
> Well if I trim it all the way down, the moss that has attached itself to the wood will continue to grow. Thus I'm basically making my wood bald out of its moss.... Think of it as a haircut when you become a monk.
> ...


Thank you. :icon_bigg

When are we going to see another FTS?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Naw trim it now. You can retie the bald spots with the timmings and trim that next round. Grow the excess in a jar so you have enough for a wall and grow that too and then sell it...use that money and get me my shoes...extra moss = free shrimps....LOL...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely looking Rilli's bro. And nice pics!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> RILI nice rili shrimp man! roud:
> (i'm so original)


Haha omg I just got that joke!! -_- lol kiddingggg. 


cableguy69846 said:


> Thank you. :icon_bigg
> 
> When are we going to see another FTS?


When I finish trimming the ugly moss.  



shrimpnmoss said:


> Naw trim it now. You can retie the bald spots with the timmings and trim that next round. Grow the excess in a jar so you have enough for a wall and grow that too and then sell it...use that money and get me my shoes...extra moss = free shrimps....LOL...


True dat.... Hehe there actually a good amount in there that I can trim.... Someone gimme a jar!!! Is sunlight good enough??? Maybe just place it in some tap decal probated water and watch it grow? Hehe I'll probably just grow a moss wall on the right side since that's the only place I got room... 

Hehe shoes=shrimp so tell yours to grow fasterrrrrr!!! And to release lots of hormones or what not when they come to me. 



zachary908 said:


> Lovely looking Rilli's bro. And nice pics!


Why thank you. I have a feeling I'll be saying that more to you than you to me.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

sunlight in a jar is perfect....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> sunlight in a jar is perfect....


Got it. Btw does it really matter if I tie down the fronds in the same direction? Or will it all be the same once it grows out? Should I tie new moss down even on places that already have some anchored moss? Or only tie down strictly on the bare spots?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Doesn't matter...it'll grow according to your light anyways. Just tie the excess to the bald spots. This will take a few grow outs and trims to get it to where you want it. It took my wood 3-4 trims to get it to where I could see wood shape and the wood is covered 100%


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Doesn't matter...it'll grow according to your light anyways. Just tie the excess to the bald spots. This will take a few grow outs and trims to get it to where you want it. It took my wood 3-4 trims to get it to where I could see wood shape and the wood is covered 100%


Got it Howard! Hopefully I can get everything looking nice before my birthday... 2/28!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is now currently on my wish list for this tank.... so if anyone wants to throw together some $$ as an early birthday give... feel free to! :hihi:

Btw pics! 
My new crown jewel of the tank: Cryptocoryne Hudoroi 








Hopefully it won't completely melt down as it came from an EI dosed tank...

Red legged Rili!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ncie crypt man. And that light looks awesome. If you get it, let us know how it works out. Are you planning on CO2 or dosing on this tank at all?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Ncie crypt man. And that light looks awesome. If you get it, let us know how it works out. Are you planning on CO2 or dosing on this tank at all?


Nope, clean water column apart from the mineral supplement from fluval. Only got osmocote and rootmedic root tabs in the substrate.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Nope, clean water column apart from the mineral supplement from fluval. Only got osmocote and rootmedic root tabs in the substrate.


Hmmmm, that thing should do great with all that good stuff in the substrate. Didn't know you packed the dirt full of plant crack. Lol.:confused1::hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Hmmmm, that thing should do great with all that good stuff in the substrate. Didn't know you packed the dirt full of plant crack. Lol.:confused1::hihi:


Hopefully it'll grow nice a big and make lots of babies for me! And babies mean money... And money means my LED lights.... My LED lights mean faster growth. Faster growth means more babies. More babies means more money with my LED lights. And that makes me a happy man.... Hahahaha 

Hopefully it'll do more good than bad!  haha check out my long title...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hopefully it'll grow nice a big and make lots of babies for me! And babies mean money... And money means my LED lights.... My LED lights mean faster growth. Faster growth means more babies. More babies means more money with my LED lights. And that makes me a happy man.... Hahahaha
> 
> Hopefully it'll do more good than bad!  haha check out my long title...


Sexy hudorio, bro. Did you get it from Nick? One day I'm going to snag one. That red leg rilli is awesome!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Sexy hudorio, bro. Did you get it from Nick? One day I'm going to snag one. That red leg rilli is awesome!


Thanks! Now all it needs to do is grow!! Nah bro. I found it growing randomly out of the substrate today.... Lol youre good with your nice already!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice find on that hudoroi buddy! I wish I could find gold laying randomly around my dirt too. lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hopefully it'll grow nice a big and make lots of babies for me! And babies mean money... And money means my LED lights.... My LED lights mean faster growth. Faster growth means more babies. More babies means more money with my LED lights. And that makes me a happy man.... Hahahaha
> 
> Hopefully it'll do more good than bad!  haha check out my long title...


Lol. Love the title man.roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice crypt! and that rilli is really nice!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Nice find on that hudoroi buddy! I wish I could find gold laying randomly around my dirt too. lol


:hihi: sometimes a deal just pops up and you just gotta get it while you can. How much do these go for? 



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Love the title man.roud:


Haha thanks cable. It's my entire plan of this tank for now. Although I'm thinking it'll take half a year or so.... Any estimates on when I can get these lights?! Haha 


orchidman said:


> nice crypt! and that rilli is really nice!!


thanks! It's my first bulleted crypt. But certainly not the last....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

In short here's what I did today:

Trimmed the moss
Ended up with more than a baseball's worth 
Tied some of it back on to the branches 
Used the rest to make the entire right side a moss wall 
Ended up to be a PITA to place the wood back in the correct position 
Overall somewhat happy with how it turned out. 
Can't wait to see everything grow now! 
Counted all my livestock while all the wood was out: 1 oto, 1 Amano, 11 FEMALE rili's. Yes they are all saddled too. 

Pics to come later in the AM.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> In short here's what I did today:
> 
> Trimmed the moss
> Ended up with more than a baseball's worth
> ...


Looking forward to it.:icon_cool


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Looking forward to it.:icon_cool


me 2


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Looking forward to it.:icon_cool





shrimpnmoss said:


> me 2


Looks like I'm getting a crowd goin on here.  

But pics will come. Probably around 8pm pacific time. 

IN THE MEAN TIME. For those of you that wanna see some babies, here's my male in transit: 9101 1288 8230 0026 7402 86
Hopefully I get some true studs that can knock up whoever they want.... 11 females means 200 babies!!! Muahahaha but obviously the smaller ones will probably drop their first batch...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

me 3


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> me 3


I feel the loves guys!
Anyways.... here are the pics!
FTS before:








Do you think it looks better this way or the one before? I only took out one piece








Here's the tank without any hardscape...








The amount of moss I trimmed... I have huge hands btw...








WOOT nice and clean with the moss wall on the right!








This is a shot from the right side: you can see that I had a good amount in there with all the dark green in the photo...








Just imagine this shot again in another 2-3 months..









Random unedited shrimp shot









Any of you guys wanna suggest when I should trim my moss again? I was thinking valentines day... 

The male rilis I have in transit are also very high quality high grade rilis... haha They come from Liam's personal stock


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the second one better. It opens the tank up a bit. The tank looks great man. Can't wait for that moss wall to take off.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

are we still voting? Im going with cable. #2


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If we are still voting, I say 2! By the way, I like your tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess I'm just the odd one, but I like numero uno much better.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I like the second one better. It opens the tank up a bit. The tank looks great man. Can't wait for that moss wall to take off.


Yea thats what I think too! But with the second one, it feels a bit too open in the back left, you know what I mean? I think I have a solution... I'll just break off part of the piece of wood so I can make it not close to the glass! Hehe damn I'm a genius... 



orchidman said:


> looks great!


Thanks! 



green_valley said:


> are we still voting? Im going with cable. #2


We are forever voting!! 



sewingalot said:


> If we are still voting, I say 2! By the way, I like your tank.


Thanks! Thats all the confidence I need! Currently have a hair algae and bba breakout in my 95G.... apparently i hadn't cleared out enough of the osmocote plus and its kidding my new "amanos" again...



zachary908 said:


> I guess I'm just the odd one, but I like numero uno much better.


Haha being the odd one isn't bad!  Always express what you truly think...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks good man....that moss wall is nice!....don't worry if you're not completely happy with the wood.....you'll get to change it up again next time you trim....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> looks good man....that moss wall is nice!....don't worry if you're not completely happy with the wood.....you'll get to change it up again next time you trim....


Thanks Howard! The next time I post an FTS, it'll be when there's been decent growth on the moss wall.... Or just decent growth anywhere! Lol who knows how long that will take... 
I moved the piece a bit toward the back and center so the woods a big more even. Can't wait till my rili's arrive!!! They already arrived at Portland this afternoon. God I wish I didn't have track practice.... It sucks that they're only a few miles away...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks good man! Hope that boy does your women well!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the moss wall idea. What kind of moss is it, I missed it? Thats going to be super cool when it grows in!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Looks good man! Hope that boy does your women well!


Thanks! Haha it's a 11:2 ratio do I'm sure your boys will be having some fun.  



chad320 said:


> I like the moss wall idea. What kind of moss is it, I missed it? Thats going to be super cool when it grows in!


It's Taiwan moss  and I already saw a few nubs sticking out of the wall today! Will post weekly updates.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are the males! Only edited one photo tonight since I got lots of hw...
But to keep the comments coming:








Now boys... go have some fun!!
Sorry for the crappy pics....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I finally finished reading the journal from beginning to end. First, I like what you did with the center of your stand, really smart! Second, your house is too clean. Whoever cleans it needs to come for a visit and help me clean like that. :biggrin: Third, I love your tank! It's really nice looking. The moss wall is going to be awesome when it grows in. I am looking forward to it. What do you think about the rili shrimp? You know, I was thinking that rilis and crs could look cool together. Awesome.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I finally finished reading the journal from beginning to end. First, I like what you did with the center of your stand, really smart! Second, your house is too clean. Whoever cleans it needs to come for a visit and help me clean like that. :biggrin: Third, I love your tank! It's really nice looking. The moss wall is going to be awesome when it grows in. I am looking forward to it. What do you think about the rili shrimp? You know, I was thinking that rilis and crs could look cool together. Awesome.


 Looks like someone was doing a little late night reading eh?  
Yea I wasn't so sure it would hold the weight in the long run... Even though it was holding a 30 gallon tank before I got it... 
Lol, my parents just like to keep it clean... I don't but I do the occasional house chores every month or so... 
Yea my estimate is in about 2 months and it should have some decent growth! Like I said the post before, there are already some new nubs of moss popping up here and there... Its amazing since I just made the wall two days ago! Haven't checked it this morning yet but we'll see if theres any new progress when I get home. I say the rili shrimp are pretty nice IMO. Some of them have awesome color. Nice shiny red head and tail with a clear body in the middle. The other thing that I just thought about is that its super easy to sex them since their saddle always appear to be in the view. Or their berries...  Which I hope to see soon! 

I'm not getting CRS... I'm being a rebel, going out of the norm. My next and last type of livestock going in here are Tangerine Tigers from Howard.  I might add another amano and an oto. Suggestions?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Some quick point and shoots from today
Males


















Females




























Not sure why this turned out so dark...









Don't mind me~ Just have an overdrive with editing pics...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those shrimp are good lookin man.:thumbsup::icon_cool


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Those shrimp are good lookin man.:thumbsup::icon_cool


Thanks! Hopefully I'll start seeing some berries soon! Btw congrats on the membership.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I'll start seeing some berries soon! Btw congrats on the membership.


I hope you do too. That would rock. And thanks man. Didn't know you could do it with PayPal, or I would have done it a while ago.:hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow those are some solid rocking red on your new rilis....man that one almost looks like a blue rili......


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I hope you do too. That would rock. And thanks man. Didn't know you could do it with PayPal, or I would have done it a while ago.:hihi:


Hah totally! LMK if you wanna try some for your mossville. Or any other nano you have! Lol 
Haha everything is connected to PayPal these days. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Wow those are some solid rocking red on your new rilis....man that one almost looks like a blue rili......


Thanks! Only the first one was the one I got from Liam's personal stock. The rest I got from the Christmas sale. They've really colored up because of so many molts. Also saw a small molt today, probably from the male. Something's probably gonna happen tonight... Or hopefully. Lol 

Yeee if I could somehow keep the blue jean that would be awesome. But Liam said its only because of the thick shell.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hah totally! LMK if you wanna try some for your mossville. Or any other nano you have! Lol
> Haha everything is connected to PayPal these days.


I have 2 nanos, one is getting Dario dario, and the other, is a big "I don't know yet". Lol. What params do you keep them in?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I have 2 nanos, one is getting Dario dario, and the other, is a big "I don't know yet". Lol. What params do you keep them in?


Kh 0-1
Gh 3-4 
TDS 260 
Ph 5.5-6? Something like that. Haven't tested since adding shrimp. 
72F 
Nitrate 0 
Everything else 0


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Kh 0-1
> Gh 3-4
> TDS 260
> Ph 5.5-6? Something like that. Haven't tested since adding shrimp.
> ...


I may not be able to keep those shrimp. I can't get my PH below 7.4 ish, and the GH is way above that. I don't even want to know what my TDS is at, and my nanos won't go below 76. In the summer they can reach 80+.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I may not be able to keep those shrimp. I can't get my PH below 7.4 ish, and the GH is way above that. I don't even want to know what my TDS is at, and my nanos won't go below 76. In the summer they can reach 80+.


Well that's a bummer... But they're neocardinas do who knows how muh they can take. Lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Well that's a bummer... But they're neocardinas do who knows how muh they can take. Lol


Do you use RO water on that tank at all? Maybe if I acclimate them slowly that would work. I am going to have to find some other Rilli owners and see what they keep them at to see if it is possible.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Do you use RO water on that tank at all? Maybe if I acclimate them slowly that would work. I am going to have to find some other Rilli owners and see what they keep them at to see if it is possible.


You should ask Liam to chime in here... Nah I just use tap.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> You should ask Liam to chime in here... Nah I just use tap.


You are lucky then. My tap water comes out at like 8.0 PH. Not sure about the rest though. Stupid Chicago water.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You are lucky then. My tap water comes out at like 8.0 PH. Not sure about the rest though. Stupid Chicago water.


Mine is 7.5ph but Manzy and FPS just drop it.... Go west coast water! Haha you can use some pest to drop it too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Mine is 7.5ph but Manzy and FPS just drop it.... Go west coast water! Haha you can use some pest to drop it too.


Pest? You mean peat? I think someone is asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Pest? You mean peat? I think someone is asleep at the keyboard.


Hahaha yes that's what I meant..... Stupid autocorrect..... Lol 
I'm still studying.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha yes that's what I meant..... Stupid autocorrect..... Lol
> I'm still studying.


Got ya. Good luck with that. I am off to bed.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i hate autocorrect!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I saw this today or more like a few days ago:









Are these C. Nurii mutated runners? I tried to pull it up to see where its coming from and its directly from the Nurii Mutated beside it. So I guess I got some babies that I didn't expect?!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would say those are babies. Congrats daddy!:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I would say those are babies. Congrats daddy!:hihi:


Woot! More money toward my dream lights. 

Although I'm thinkin about making the entire back just Nurii mutated... One expensive background indeed. Lol suggestions?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What are you using to keep the mesh in place, it looks like magnets and wire ties but I can't figure it out, I have a piece trimmed and ready to go in my Nano but haven't figured out how I want to hang it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> What are you using to keep the mesh in place, it looks like magnets and wire ties but I can't figure it out, I have a piece trimmed and ready to go in my Nano but haven't figured out how I want to hang it.


They're just magnets. The moss is in between two plastic meshes. The little cubes you see are zip ties.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I got this rili listed as a male but as it's growing, it's apparently starting to form a saddle? Anyone got some insight? Sorry for the cell phone pic, couldn't find my SD card... 










Hopefully the other "male" won't turn out like this one. Anyone know at about what size are the male's sexually mature?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> ...I guess I got some babies that I didn't expect?!


It was an accident :icon_lol:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> It was an accident :icon_lol:


Oh thats harsh! I'll probably replace all my crypt lutea x walkeris with some rare crypts of yours someday.... Just dunno when that day will come...


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Oh thats harsh! I'll probably replace all my crypt lutea x walkeris with some rare crypts of yours someday.... Just dunno when that day will come...


Don't start, trust me :icon_bigg Once you place an order with Xue your paypal account will never be the same, lol... by the way I actually think I have an early Christmas present waiting for me when I get home tommorrow thanks to him :red_mouth, man aroids are addictive..

Len


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Don't start, trust me :icon_bigg Once you place an order with Xue your paypal account will never be the same, lol... by the way I actually think I have an early Christmas present waiting for me when I get home tommorrow thanks to him :red_mouth, man aroids are addictive..
> 
> Len


Haha you wanna share your present? Hahaha I might get some other crypts from nick. Or whatever he has.... Lol 

But yea. Xue's gonna be getting a pm from me in the future.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Is there diagram for shrimp parts, the shrimp we use in the aquarium, what is a saddle exactly??

I know it's a female part and something that shows maturity to produce eggs but I would like to know a little more, I need a good info site on shrimp.

BTW that's a nice little shrimp.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The saddle is like the female human's ovaries I think. They both store her unfertilized eggs. Once she is fertilized, the eggs travel down to her little stomach thingy and grow there until they hatch. 
Here's a saddle, its the yellow part on her back, my rilis have HUGE saddles...









Heres another one, its a lot smaller though









Here's a great article on shrimp breeding
http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_reproduction.html


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got some new shrimp today. Tangerine Tigers. Cardina sp. 










Got them from Howard!! Even gave me a small rili.  










Sorry for the cellphone pics. Can't find my SD card.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dude!!! You got TT's??? So not fair!


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

Did you ever decide on a set of pipes by onefang? Interested in what he came up with. My dual spray bars look sweet!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Dude!!! You got TT's??? So not fair!


It's good to have connections and such.  


Jeromeit said:


> Did you ever decide on a set of pipes by onefang? Interested in what he came up with. My dual spray bars look sweet!


Yea the lily pipes I have right now are both from him.  

Any pics?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> It's good to have connections and such.


I'd grab some from howard, but I'm holding out for Nick's next shrimp shipment.

Hoping to get some BTOE's and Crystal whites... Possibly some other tigers depending on what he gets. I need to save some cash up.. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'd grab some from howard, but I'm holding out for Nick's next shrimp shipment.
> 
> Hoping to get some BTOE's and Crystal whites... Possibly some other tigers depending on what he gets. I need to save some cash up.. :hihi:


I got all the ones that are available for shipping right now.  I got a deal on them too.... Just like everything else I get from these gurus..... Haha 

That's gonna cost you a few Benjamin's right there.  

What are the crystal whites? You mean K14's?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I got all the ones that are available for shipping right now.  I got a deal on them too.... Just like everything else I get from these gurus..... Haha
> 
> That's gonna cost you a few Benjamin's right there.
> 
> What are the crystal whites? You mean K14's?


Rather have the BTOE's anyway. :flick:

And I'm pretty sure everyone gets good deals on TPT, dude. :hihi:
I'd be poor if it wasn't the case... I think I've done 5 orders with Nick so far. :help:

Nope, Crystal whites. Not for sure he will be getting them, but I'm willing to bet he does.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Rather have the BTOE's anyway. :flick:
> 
> And I'm pretty sure everyone gets good deals on TPT, dude. :hihi:
> I'd be poor if it wasn't the case... I think I've done 5 orders with Nick so far. :help:
> ...


Haha for me I like to find the balance of joy and profit.  with BTOE's.... I dunno about profit though. 

Haha I've gotten SWEET deals. Not sure if I should mention them.... Haha 

I've done 3 with nick, several with Liam, and one with Howard.  


BOOOOOOOOO!!! Those are ugly.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha for me I like to find the balance of joy and profit.  with BTOE's.... I dunno about profit though.
> 
> Haha I've gotten SWEET deals. Not sure if I should mention them.... Haha
> 
> ...


Honestly bro, I'm not in the shrimp thing for profit. To be quite honest, I doubt I'll ever sell any shrimp.. unless I create some new line. If I was in it for profit I wouldn't be breeding shrimp... simply put. lol. The real money is in importing. If anything breeding shrimp is just a way to get a bit of hobby funds.. Probably won't make you rich unless you go large scale operation.

I don't want them for looks, I want them for experiments. :icon_twis


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Honestly bro, I'm not in the shrimp thing for profit. To be quite honest, I doubt I'll ever sell any shrimp.. unless I create some new line. If I was in it for profit I wouldn't be breeding shrimp... simply put. lol. The real money is in importing. If anything breeding shrimp is just a way to get a bit of hobby funds.. Probably won't make you rich unless you go large scale operation.
> 
> I don't want them for looks, I want them for experiments. :icon_twis


Well I'm living with my dad so basically all the money from selling shrimp goes to me.... Just a little allowance as to equipment etc. I don't plan to be rich. Just a little money. 

I see we have a mad scientist in the house!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I'm living with my dad so basically all the money from selling shrimp goes to me.... Just a little allowance as to equipment etc. I don't plan to be rich. Just a little money.
> 
> I see we have a mad scientist in the house!!


Yep yep, hobby funds never hurt! Maybe I'll buy some TT's off of you one day. roud:

Ahhhh yeaaahh! Planning to do some cross breeding for fun.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice Tangerine tigers!!! i like them!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Yep yep, hobby funds never hurt! Maybe I'll buy some TT's off of you one day. roud:
> 
> Ahhhh yeaaahh! Planning to do some cross breeding for fun.


Hehe once the TT's start breeding, they can go for a few bucks actually. As they haven't been offered many times in the SnS.  haha for sure man! I've been slow on getting funds for my 2 tanks due to my algae breakout in my 95.....  haha you evil person.... What other shrimp are you gonna breed it with? 




orchidman said:


> nice Tangerine tigers!!! i like them!


Haha me too!


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> It's good to have connections and such.
> 
> 
> Yea the lily pipes I have right now are both from him.
> ...


Yep!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The TTs looks great with your Rilis! Thanks for the trade Jeff! Dude, I got home so late last night...had to stop by Voodoo Doughnuts...and ran into 50 DRUNK SANTAS!....Not a little tipsy...straight up sauced.....they were partying since noon for *SantaCon*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeromeit said:


> Yep!


Nice! What tank is this for? How do you know Onefang? 



shrimpnmoss said:


> The TTs looks great with your Rilis! Thanks for the trade Jeff! Dude, I got home so late last night...had to stop by Voodoo Doughnuts...and ran into 50 DRUNK SANTAS!....Not a little tipsy...straight up sauced.....they were parting since noon for *SantaCon*


Haha no problem man. No sales tax ftw.  

Damn.... Haha some people are just crazy this year! 

Now that I have 22 small tiny babies, the next time I trim my moss will probably be when they get bigger so I don't accidentally trim them along with the moss!! Haha


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its one week before Christmas!! Here are some pics today... Moss wall hasn't grown much, neither has the other moss so I won't be putting up a FTS for some time...  

TT's













































Rili









My false male clearly has a saddle now....  









Hudoroi!!!!!


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Nice! What tank is this for? How do you know Onefang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is for my 72 gal =], though u probably know by now.
Remember you responded to my msg about custom acrylic pipes? Well I msged Onefang and a few days later he sent me a msg on APE and was like "jkan has been harrassing me about making pipes and since i've decided to make his, i'll make yours too." It was real awesome of him lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeromeit said:


> "jkan has been harrassing me about making pipes and since i've decided to make his, i'll make yours too.".


Bahahaha, that's hilarious!

Things are looking good, Jkan!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeromeit said:


> This is for my 72 gal =], though u probably know by now.
> Remember you responded to my msg about custom acrylic pipes? Well I msged Onefang and a few days later he sent me a msg on APE and was like "jkan has been harrassing me about making pipes and since i've decided to make his, i'll make yours too." It was real awesome of him lol.


Haha yea I posted that before I looked at your journal...  
I don't have really good memory to my bad.. Haha yea that was ages ago.... You should thank me bro! his pipes are awesome! If I could do it, I'd be making them and selling them in the SnS for a few shiny pennies! :hihi: but obviously I can't.... Paul's a great guy, always selling cheap equipment... 


zachary908 said:


> Bahahaha, that's hilarious!
> 
> Things are looking good, Jkan!


Thanks man!


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha yea I posted that before I looked at your journal...
> I don't have really good memory to my bad.. Haha yea that was ages ago.... You should thank me bro! his pipes are awesome! If I could do it, I'd be making them and selling them in the SnS for a few shiny pennies! :hihi: but obviously I can't.... Paul's a great guy, always selling cheap equipment...


lol yea he's an awesome guy, no doubt about it..
but thank you! lol =D


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

TTs are awesome!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys, now that I have a decent number of shrimp, when should I start feeding? When the glass and moss are clean of GSA and diatoms? Decisions decisions...

This question is mainly for those gurus, Howard, Liam, Nikki etc. etc. or anyone that has anything to contribute!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm no guru but I feed my shrimps every other day. 1/2 of a shrimp food pellet.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hey guys, now that I have a decent number of shrimp, when should I start feeding? When the glass and moss are clean of GSA and diatoms? Decisions decisions...
> 
> This question is mainly for those gurus, Howard, Liam, Nikki etc. etc. or anyone that has anything to contribute!


For me I can tell when my shrimp are wanting food, just watch their activity.

I usually feed every 2-3 days.

But.. I'm no Guru...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm no guru but I feed my shrimps every other day. 1/2 of a shrimp food pellet.


How large are the pellets? What I'm concerned is that there is already enough food in the tank for them, thus having no need to feed them.



zachary908 said:


> For me I can tell when my shrimp are wanting food, just watch their activity.
> 
> I usually feed every 2-3 days.
> 
> But.. I'm no Guru...


What do you mean by their activity?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Tiny. I feed about .5 cm square pellets. If your shrimps aren't swarming the food then either the food suxs or they're not hungry.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

When my shrimp are hungry I see them a lot more, and they are more active. When the aren't hungry the pretty much just chill picking at moss and what not. :hihi:

plus 1 to what Howard said!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Tiny. I feed about .5 cm square pellets. If your shrimps aren't swarming the food then either the food suxs or they're not hungry.


I'm feeding biomax from GLA, won it in a contest.  will put a piece in there tomorrow once the lights turn on and see how they do. How long should I leave it in there waiting for them to eat it? 30 mins? An hour? 


zachary908 said:


> When my shrimp are hungry I see them a lot more, and they are more active. When the aren't hungry the pretty much just chill picking at moss and what not. :hihi:
> 
> plus 1 to what Howard said!


What if I see them all the time and picking at the moss? Haha I'll observe more closely tomorrow as they're all over the place!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone ever used these lights? Got them for christmas. I know they aren't the brightest..  










Here's with just the Archaea 









Heres with the LED's









You can't see much difference except on the "moss wall" on the right. Haha there isn't much growth from the moss wall yet but hopefully that'll change


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow nice pics of the shrimp! Those rili's especially look awesome! I like what you've done with this tank so far.. Hard to believe you started it a couple months ago and already have 30 pages lol. Keep it up! 

As for the light, I have no idea. I did just buy one of those marineland single bright led fixtures last weekend, but I had to return it as A single Normal output t8 is definitely brighter.. At least we can tell a difference in your pics, any idea on how many led's and what wattage theyre running?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The LED looks just as brights as the other light to me, but it spreads the light out better in the tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the breeding link and info, I put it in my favorites and will read it when I get time, the photos were good and the second Rili shot was perfect. It looked like egg to me in the saddle but I'm near blind and have to get a better look.

The shot with the LED's looks brighter & whiter to me, I have some on my nano and things are growing well despite no C02.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Wow nice pics of the shrimp! Those rili's especially look awesome! I like what you've done with this tank so far.. Hard to believe you started it a couple months ago and already have 30 pages lol. Keep it up!
> 
> As for the light, I have no idea. I did just buy one of those marineland single bright led fixtures last weekend, but I had to return it as A single Normal output t8 is definitely brighter.. At least we can tell a difference in your pics, any idea on how many led's and what wattage theyre running?


Thanks man! Yea all I need to do is keep trimming the moss as it grows. Hopefully I can trim it again before my birthday, 2/28. Good to see new people commenting. 

Yea they look very white to me, but the archaea have a very little blue hue to it, very little but it's there. Yup, hopefully I can notice SOME difference in overall growth, of plants, not algae... :biggrin: I'm too lazy to check right now, but I'd say there are somewhere around 24? They're 12W. I'll have to check and see what it actually is those. 



cableguy69846 said:


> The LED looks just as brights as the other light to me, but it spreads the light out better in the tank.


Yup, keep in mind that the pic with the LED's have the LED's and Archaea. But true, the LED's are more spaced out, thus giving the moss wall more light. 


150EH said:


> Thanks for the breeding link and info, I put it in my favorites and will read it when I get time, the photos were good and the second Rili shot was perfect. It looked like egg to me in the saddle but I'm near blind and have to get a better look.
> 
> The shot with the LED's looks brighter & whiter to me, I have some on my nano and things are growing well despite no C02.


No problem man, I used it all the time before getting into shrimp. Thanks! I prefer the first one just because its larger, and I favor close ups more than shots like the second rili shot. Yea I'm 100% sure that I have 13 females in there and no males whatsoever. Will try and get just males if possible from Liam next week. 

Thanks! Yea keeping things simple has many benefits 

Here's my favorite rili shot for now


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! you should crop it closer and see how close you can get without it getting bad quality!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice! you should crop it closer and see how close you can get without it getting bad quality!


Thanks!
Here it is, just tried it


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice pic, Jkan! Is he "rilli" That red, or is the picture over saturated a bit? Either way, nice shot!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Nice pic, Jkan! Is he "rilli" That red, or is the picture over saturated a bit? Either way, nice shot!


Nah he's not. But he has a solid red. There are a few that are pretty much the same as the picture but are clearer in the middle. 

Got some major culling to do pretty soon. Get rid of the ones with not as good head gears. Anyone have a preference as to headgear?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

FTS 1/8/12... No much growth from the moss wall  And the moss has just started to take off, much more bright green growth. Will give it another 3-4 week before trimming...










ID's needed... I think I asked for them but I need them again.. Too lazy to look back.. 


















Wendtii?









Wendtii?









Affinis 









Willow Moss









MORE BABIES from my Nurii Mutated... 









And I have no clue what this is growing on the underside of my moss








It only grows on the underside of the moss, won't come off easily and looks like brown BBA... 

No shrimp shots for now


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Things look good, Jeff! The Nurri looks great. Looks like it's time for you to get some more cool crypts! How about Keei?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Those brown stuff are moss anchors, aka roots. It means they like your tanks.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Things look good, Jeff! The Nurri looks great. Looks like it's time for you to get some more cool crypts! How about Keei?


Thanks Zach! 

I'm thinking about Keei, Kota Tingii, Bullosa, Cordata Rosanervig etc. etc. :hihi: so many option! Which ones are you interested in? 



mordalphus said:


> Those brown stuff are moss anchors, aka roots. It means they like your tanks.


Moss roots? Never knew they had any... But thats how they attach to wood and rocks correct?
Haha woot! Looks like I'm doing something right...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jeff,

That first mystery crypt (if you got it from me) might be C. ideii. I had a couple of those floating in my tank at one time.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks Zach!
> 
> I'm thinking about Keei, Kota Tingii, Bullosa, Cordata Rosanervig etc. etc. :hihi: so many option! Which ones are you interested in?


Those ones.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Those ones.


Hopefully there will be enough to go around.  I'm lookin for a source of keei but don't wanna rob nick of his awesome collection. :hihi: 



speedie408 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> That first mystery crypt (if you got it from me) might be C. ideii. I had a couple of those floating in my tank at one time.


I think I got them from you... All except two of my original ones are from you.... Lol 
It's a very nice crypt.  what about the other ones? I know the photos suck. Might do an early trim to get the shots.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I want some CRS. Nice shrimps.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hopefully there will be enough to go around.  I'm lookin for a source of keei but don't wanna rob nick of his awesome collection. :hihi:


Looking4Roselines almost always has Keei's, shoot him a PM.

Honestly my mind/money. :hihi: Is focused more on some other stuff right now, that's why I don't have any keei yet.

My foam for the new shrimp tank should be here soon. Tomorrow I think. :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Looking4Roselines almost always has Keei's, shoot him a PM.
> 
> Honestly my mind/money. :hihi: Is focused more on some other stuff right now, that's why I don't have any keei yet.
> 
> My foam for the new shrimp tank should be here soon. Tomorrow I think. :biggrin:


Haha true dat. Totally forgot about him even though he posted like half of the photos in my crypt thread. :hihi: 

Do share! What could possibly be on zachary908's mind?! Lol what's the foam for? Filtration? Or sectioning the tank? 


green_valley said:


> I want some CRS. Nice shrimps.


I don't have any....:hihi: 
Pm Speedie to see if he still keeps them. Although he's probably focused on the more pricey shrimp now.... Lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Do share! What could possibly be on zachary908's mind?! Lol what's the foam for? Filtration? Or sectioning the tank?


Things will come together in a month or so.. nothing big. Might start some Journals when things are finished.

Foam is for a divider.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't make out for sure what the other ones are, sorry Jeff. Let the gurus answer that one .

BTW I'm not selling any low grade CRS's. Thanks for the recommendation tho, bro.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I can't make out for sure what the other ones are, sorry Jeff. Let the gurus answer that one .
> 
> BTW I'm not selling any low grade CRS's. Thanks for the recommendation tho, bro.


Aww man... Crypts look too alike eh? Ohh GURUS!! Where are youuuu? 

Low grade high grade, they're all CRS. 



zachary908 said:


> Things will come together in a month or so.. nothing big. Might start some Journals when things are finished.
> 
> Foam is for a divider.


Haha pm me some details bro!! Lol 

Divider for your 5G?.... Not much to divide there don't you think? :hihi:


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Aww man... Crypts look too alike eh? Ohh GURUS!! Where are youuuu?
> 
> Low grade high grade, they're all CRS.
> 
> ...


You need to get it to flower bro I have a wendtii tropica that looks just like it only a little less green but that's because of the high light, its too hard to tell a lot of crypts just from the leaf.

Len


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

lbacha said:


> You need to get it to flower bro I have a wendtii tropica that looks just like it only a little less green but that's because of the high light, its too hard to tell a lot of crypts just from the leaf.
> 
> Len


Me?! To get it to flower? What a joke... Haha I'll just sell it as a Wendii... Btw which photo you talking about? 

By any chance, do you have a keei?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Also found a dead rili today. Tested my water and all was good. Didn't test ph and nitrates since those test kits are out.... 
But I found a rili that looked like this. I noticed that the color of the body and the shell is somewhat different. Bacterial infection?


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Another great tank. This is kind of the scope of the new tank I'm setting up: moss and crypts, with lots of shrimpers.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Sucks about the shrimp!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I really enjoy your photos. Your eye for photography and excellent stocking choices really make your tank stand out. Thanks for keeping this journal updated.


----------



## irishchickadee (Mar 19, 2009)

Did a quick breeze through the journal, everything looks great  Guess I have another thread I have to subscribe too, keep up the great work


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

irishchickadee said:


> Did a quick breeze through the journal, everything looks great  Guess I have another thread I have to subscribe too, keep up the great work


Haha thanks! Glad to see new people join my audience. A subscriber is even better. 



wetworks said:


> I really enjoy your photos. Your eye for photography and excellent stocking choices really make your tank stand out. Thanks for keeping this journal updated.


I try my best.  Just wait till I get a better camera... Just dunno when that day will come... Lol I'll be sure to update this journal until I go to frickin college... 



bassmjm said:


> Another great tank. This is kind of the scope of the new tank I'm setting up: moss and crypts, with lots of shrimpers.


Good to see I'm inspiring people !



orchidman said:


> Sucks about the shrimp!


Yea I know dude... Sucks that they're pretty much gonna die no matter what... And the pattern and color is pretty nice too! 

*UPDATE!!!!! 1/11/12*
One of my "females" finally manned up and got some action with the ladies... Currently got 2 berried... And several others I know are also close to berried because their undersides are really round but don't have eggs in them. My guess is that the eggs are close to showing?
Anyways... Mama #1, very small clutch 









Slightly bigger Mama #2









And here is my first decent shot in a while.... Only sharpened the pic, no touching with contrast, brightness, color, hue etc. etc. This is probably one of the best of my rilis.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice photos and congrats on your berried shrimp, also nice job on the moss roots as my tanks seem to be falling apart with BBA, BSA, and some brown thread that looks like goo after you pull it out, yours looks so spotless.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

That shrimp is still laying eggs into its legs, see the saddle still present and it's hanging upside down? You caught it in the middle of moving eggs from uterus to pleopods.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> Nice photos and congrats on your berried shrimp, also nice job on the moss roots as my tanks seem to be falling apart with BBA, BSA, and some brown thread that looks like goo after you pull it out, yours looks so spotless.


It's all in the low tech bro.  



mordalphus said:


> That shrimp is still laying eggs into its legs, see the saddle still present and it's hanging upside down? You caught it in the middle of moving eggs from uterus to pleopods.


Woot! So does that basically mean she has a bigger clutch than I thought? :biggrin:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, saddle looks like there's a few more eggs in it to lay.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Yep, saddle looks like there's a few more eggs in it to lay.


So do the eggs flow down via a passage? How does the eggs in the saddle get down to the pleopods?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats on Berried mama. Btw, did you findout why you had dead shrimp?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Dear Jeff,

Can you feed us a little bit? Teeny Tiny Bit? Once or twice a week would be nice. We're not asking for much. We love your bio film and all but a little protein supplemental feeding will help us grow up faster and get breeding. Those big Neo roommates are sure big already and breeding. We want to breed too. Thank you.

Sincerely,

Your TTs.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Dear Jeff,
> 
> Can you feed us a little bit? Teeny Tiny Bit? Once or twice a week would be nice. We're not asking for much. We love your bio film and all but a little protein supplemental feeding will help us grow up faster and get breeding. Those big Neo roommates are sure big already and breeding. We want to breed too. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahhahahahahahah, wow, I didn't know he starved them?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Congrats on Berried mama. Btw, did you findout why you had dead shrimp?


Thanks, haven't seen her in two days, probably dropped them... Nope dunno why, but haven't seen any deaths after that one yet... 


shrimpnmoss said:


> Dear Jeff,
> 
> Can you feed us a little bit? Teeny Tiny Bit? Once or twice a week would be nice. We're not asking for much. We love your bio film and all but a little protein supplemental feeding will help us grow up faster and get breeding. Those big Neo roommates are sure big already and breeding. We want to breed too. Thank you.
> 
> ...


I fed you yesterday... So I think the next feeding is when i get my fancy petri dish so you guys don't make a frickin mess... :ihihi: If you wanna breed, release those hormones!!! 



green_valley said:


> Hahahahahhahahahahahah, wow, I didn't know he starved them?


Hey now, lets not convict me of something in which I didn't do... Plenty of algae and biofilm to go around!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I started feeding my shrimp and it looks like they actually like the food.. :hihi:

Here are some new pics(I think):



















Many of the TT's are showing a darker yellow to orange color and I like it alot. 


















Baby Rili that came with my TT's, growing very nicely, nice, solid color too










Finally cleaned the front glass pane today but that was after I took these pics... So clean now!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CLEAN shots Jeff! You're better than me now dude!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I started feeding my shrimp and it looks like they actually like the food.. :hihi:


:hihi:

Looking good Jeff. Your TTs are coloring up nicely.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Man... 33 pages :O! I learned what moss roots are ! I thought it was bba algae too, but it was occuring near the bottom of my tank where the light isn't high light at all so I was confused!

Great looking red rili's and TTs ! Is this the tank with the acrylic cover on it?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Man... 33 pages :O! I learned what moss roots are ! I thought it was bba algae too, but it was occuring near the bottom of my tank where the light isn't high light at all so I was confused!
> 
> Great looking red rili's and TTs ! Is this the tank with the acrylic cover on it?


Haha yup. It's good to know someone learned something from my thread.  you're not doin to bad kn your thread either. 

The rili's aren't breedin yet... Kinda annoying.  so far have had 2 deaths of rili's. 


shrimpnmoss said:


> :hihi:
> 
> Looking good Jeff. Your TTs are coloring up nicely.


Thanks Howard! Did a trim of half the moss. Will show a before and after pic later. 

Many of them of showing a dark yellow to orange color. Very sexy. :hihi: 



speedie408 said:


> CLEAN shots Jeff! You're better than me now dude!


Oh nick you're funny. Haha


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

3 berried rili's. 

That is all.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

can i please steal your TTs?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Send the TT's to me, bro. Bob doesn't need them!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Send the TT's to me, bro. Bob doesn't need them!


NOOOOO

you already have cool shrimps from nick. i got nothin!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How about I send you guys the babies when they start breeding? :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you know I wouldn't say no to that!  maybe I'll have something your interested i then too!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So the tank has successfully been moved. 

Any love for the mamas? 

There are a few that I did not take pictures of 



























TT's:









This one is a very dark yellow: no color editing here, only sharpening


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow! That pregnant (saddled, berried?) shrimp looks ZOMG. o.o


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Holy green eggs and ham batman, she's loaded. I hope you get a bunch of babys out of the deal and let us watch via photo, too cool.

BTW that tank looks spotless clean with not a speck of algae anywhere.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

limeslide said:


> Wow! That pregnant (saddled, berried?) shrimp looks ZOMG. o.o


Berried. Spotted Big Mama #7 



150EH said:


> Holy green eggs and ham batman, she's loaded. I hope you get a bunch of babys out of the deal and let us watch via photo, too cool.
> 
> BTW that tank looks spotless clean with not a speck of algae anywhere.


Thanks man! I'll be sure to take pics if I see any eyes from the eggs. But it should be another 2-3 weeks.  

Trust me there's algae. Mostly GSA and a few strands of clado on the glass but no big deal.

The crypts are doing nice. LMK If anyone wants any updates.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your photography skills have really improved, Jeff. Nice job! And congratulations on the berried mamas.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Your photography skills have really improved, Jeff. Nice job! And congratulations on the berried mamas.


Thanks Zach!! 

But look what I found today :hihi:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks Zach!!
> 
> But look what I found today :hihi:


I am not up on my shrimp these days but that looks like a CRRS (Crystal Red Cherry Shrimp) lol. Looks really cool.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> I am not up on my shrimp these days but that looks like a CRRS (Crystal Red Cherry Shrimp) lol. Looks really cool.


Its a "Rili Shrimp", rili cool color variation :hihi: want some?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

eyes for sure...babies soon....


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those ugly rilis are growing on me lol. Nice shots dude.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> eyes for sure...babies soon....


How many days? 


speedie408 said:


> Those ugly rilis are growing on me lol. Nice shots dude.


Thanks Nick.... You know you want them....


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I definately see eyes, lots of them!!!! Those eggs have gotten lighter in color too.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job Jeff! I agree with Nick, but to each his own. I even owned some to try and like them better. Your pics are super nice tho


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

150EH said:


> I definately see eyes, lots of them!!!! Those eggs have gotten lighter in color too.


For some reason the eggs have gotten to a dark yellow today. The redness of her shell has also become shinier. 



chad320 said:


> Nice job Jeff! I agree with Nick, but to each his own. I even owned some to try and like them better. Your pics are super nice tho



Thanks! Means alot coming from a new mod:hihi:. Would you prefer having fire reds or rili's with the same shade of red?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am a PFR nut. I am also amazed at your TTs. How many do you have? I have three ladies and a male. The lladies are constantly berried but I never see any babies? How about you?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got them from howard somewhere around new years or whatever and they were pewees... about "..." that big and theyre now "......" that big... Hahaha not the best comparison but they were around 1cm when I first got them, 22 of them total(I got a good deal) and theyre now triple if not quadruple in overall body mass... The largest is about 3/4", they should be breeding soon! 

I might sell off a few just to finance my new setup or just wait it out... Still looking for fissidens...

Maybe you should sell me some PFR's once they're available again.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jeff,

LMK if you're still looking for fissidens dude. It won't be alot though.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ill trade you PFRs two for one on your new TTs. just let me know when youve got too many.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> LMK if you're still looking for fissidens dude. It won't be alot though.


Don't you see my WTB thread?! :hihi: but yea still looking



chad320 said:


> Ill trade you PFRs two for one on your new TTs. just let me know when youve got too many.


Sounds like a deal. Do you use any additives for breeding during the winter? Hopefully Howard, Liam or someone can give me an estimate as to when they'll start breeding


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Now I see it y0!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Sounds like a deal. Do you use any additives for breeding during the winter? Hopefully Howard, Liam or someone can give me an estimate as to when they'll start breeding


No, just good water and a good diet.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Parameters and diet info please.  

Thanks


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use fresh tap run through an RO/DI. I feed Borneo wild, azoo, and ebita prepared foods. and I drop them a homemade frozen spinach cube once a week.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Essentially cleaner water and a variety in diet?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, as a matter of fact, you are probably doing a better job of keeping them than me. I am a plant guy and the shrimps get put on the back burner all too often lately.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Essentially cleaner water and a variety in diet?


Yeah, clean water is a plus. :flick:

:hihi: Kidding, Jeff! 

Send me all of your TT's


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, you are probably doing a better job of keeping them than me. I am a plant guy and the shrimps get put on the back burner all too often lately.


Lol I've done maybe 5 water changes in the past 5 months. :hihi: maybe you should learn from me. Lol kiddin. I see a trade between you and me involving your PFR's and a rare crypt or two.  



zachary908 said:


> Yeah, clean water is a plus. :flick:
> 
> :hihi: Kidding, Jeff!
> 
> Send me all of your TT's


Lol I'll sell you so many TT's that I can get an RO system! Lol kidding, my new house has a water of 12 TDS.... :hihi: be jealous.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

12 TDS would be nice for some things, but hey... my well water grows excellent Downoi. 

I actually can't remember the last time I did a water change on my OEBT... they are breeding like mad


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> 12 TDS would be nice for some things, but hey... my well water grows excellent Downoi.
> 
> I actually can't remember the last time I did a water change on my OEBT... they are breeding like mad


True dat. Excellent downoi soon coming to my tank.... :hihi: 


Lol what's your TDS on that tank??


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> True dat. Excellent downoi soon coming to my tank.... :hihi:
> 
> 
> Lol what's your TDS on that tank??


Let me test it real quick.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just tested it, anyone want to guess?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

400+!!! Hahaha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> 400+!!! Hahaha


404.

I actually figured it was higher. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How fast are the babies growing?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> How fast are the babies growing?


Oh you meant the TDS in the OEBT tank!! lol the TDS in there should be 150 or so. 404 is the downoi tank.

Pretty fast it seems, however I'm not sure... I can usually count 30 juvi's/ babies at a time.. I have NO clue how many are in there. I've got some that are nearing breeding size. The babies LOVE Waka Ebi


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha that's what I thought. 

My 95G used to be around 500-600 so no worries there. :hihi: 

Normally I think I saw Liam say somewhere that within a month, the babies should be around 5-8mm which sound reasonable.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha that's what I thought.
> 
> My 95G used to be around 500-600 so no worries there. :hihi:
> 
> Normally I think I saw Liam say somewhere that within a month, the babies should be around 5-8mm which sound reasonable.


lol, nice.

Yeah, I can never keep track of what babies were born when. I noticed I just had another batch born recently. some running around that are like this big -


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I doubt I'll be able to either.... :hihi:

The mama with the eyes on her eggs hasn't released them yet but shes staying under some manzy so its happening soon :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I doubt I'll be able to either.... :hihi:
> 
> The mama with the eyes on her eggs hasn't released them yet but shes staying under some manzy so its happening soon :biggrin:


Nice.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Also saw some saddled TT's :hihi: 

Time for some actions guys!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Baby Rili!









And she's not even done yet!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow congrats Papa!!! that's a nice looking baby!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on your first batch, bro!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! At one time today I spotted a total of 7. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I looked through the tank today and I could see 17 baby rilis at a single moment so I think theres alot more 

But here's the main event!! 
BERRIED TT!!









Even though she'll probably drop them, she'll be back soon and enough... There are also several others that are already fertilized(their eggs are slowly traveling along their backs


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice. I had one TT mom that has berried twice with no babies yet. I hope yours give you little ones! And happy 16th bro!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats, and happy birthday, brotha!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

happy birthday! that TT looks great!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Nice. I had one TT mom that has berried twice with no babies yet. I hope yours give you little ones! And happy 16th bro!!!


Thanks! Aww dude that sucks! I sprinkled some Biozyme and after the lights turned off and I turned them back on, I saw several small rilis feeding on the surface so hopefully they'll grow quickly 



zachary908 said:


> Congrats, and happy birthday, brotha!


Thanks bro! Wheres those pics you promised me?! Hint: Green Water :hihi:



orchidman said:


> happy birthday! that TT looks great!!!


Thanks Bob, really having a nice time with this tank right now, so man babies and what not :biggrin:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice happy b day jeff.....keep the temp around 75 to help your tt babies grow...if you see 17 rili babies...then there's 34....i think there are usually double the amount that you can count...esp with all that moss..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

if you ever get tired of looking at so many gorgeous shrimp, i accept donation roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice happy b day jeff.....keep the temp around 75 to help your tt babies grow...if you see 17 rili babies...then there's 34....i think there are usually double the amount that you can count...esp with all that moss..


Thanks Howard.  Is 75 a general temp for baby shrimp to grow faster? Essentially increasing their metabolism? 



orchidman said:


> if you ever get tired of looking at so many gorgeous shrimp, i accept donation roud:


Thanks bob! And I'll accept compensation. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't think you understand the word donation roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont think you understand my urges for money. :hihi: I'm just playin bro. I'll be sure to pm you in a month or so.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Thanks Howard.  Is 75 a general temp for baby shrimp to grow faster? Essentially increasing their metabolism?


Many Asian breeders keep their tanks around 24-25 Celsius. That's around 75-77. Best growth rate and survival. I don't make this stuff up....I just do what they do. Your TTs and their parents live in 75-76 degree water year round.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> I dont think you understand my urges for money. :hihi: I'm just playin bro. I'll be sure to pm you in a month or so.


 I was just playin too, haha. :bounce


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Many Asian breeders keep their tanks around 24-25 Celsius. That's around 75-77. Best growth rate and survival. I don't make this stuff up....I just do what they do. Your TTs and their parents live in 75-76 degree water year round.


Done and done.  I just do what you do... Any other suggestions from Asian breeders? 


orchidman said:


> I was just playin too, haha. :bounce


Lol, LMK when you want some shrimpiesssss


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol, LMK when you want some shrimpiesssss


Since you are offering...

send me some! lolz I'll find a tank when they get here. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Will do  let me know if you want some plants. 


Back off zach  you've already got awesome shrimp from nick!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Since you are offering...
> 
> send me some! lolz I'll find a tank when they get here. :hihi:


Lets just hope the mama TT holds out for another 4 weeks or so... Lol 



orchidman said:


> Will do  let me know if you want some plants.
> 
> 
> Back off zach  you've already got awesome shrimp from nick!


As of now, I mainly want crypts(large amounts), crinum, MQ and whatever else I think of to chuck into my new scape.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lets just hope the mama TT holds out for another 4 weeks or so... Lol


Keep your parameters stable and I'm sure you won't have an issue. My OEBT's have never dropped a clutch that I know of.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Keep your parameters stable and I'm sure you won't have an issue. My OEBT's have never dropped a clutch that I know of.


Yup, I'm only doing maybe like no water changes... I wonder why some shrimp drop their eggs their first time? 

Oh yea, forgot to add, unless you guys have like 150$ each, there will be plenty to go around :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Yup, I'm only doing maybe like no water changes... I wonder why some shrimp drop their eggs their first time?
> 
> Oh yea, forgot to add, unless you guys have like 150$ each, there will be plenty to go around :hihi:


I spent all my money on my new setup... lol!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I spent all my money on my new setup... lol!


I know you'll have money in no time :hihi:

Your job, and other stuff starting with an F.... 

Oh and I know your BTOE x Crystal White hybrids will also give you mucho $$


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

And zach, don't forget about the stuff starting with a P...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Done and done.  I just do what you do... Any other suggestions from Asian breeders?


Sponge filter for O2 always helps baby survival rates. How many berry TTs you've got?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> And zach, don't forget about the stuff starting with a P...


What would that be? 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Sponge filter for O2 always helps baby survival rates. How many berry TTs you've got?


Can surface agitation be enough? Or is that the same concept of sponge filters? 

Only 1 actually berried but several have their saddles extending along their backs.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Can surface agitation be enough? Or is that the same concept of sponge filters?
> 
> Only 1 actually berried but several have their saddles extending along their backs.


Not the same. The air pump will put a lot more O2 in your water than surface agitation and the sponge filter surface will give the babies another place to graze. You'll also double your baby survival rate. I've tried with and without the sponge filter there's no comparison so all my tanks gets them now.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How big are those duel sponge filters? I'll probably add one of those if they aren't that big.  

Unless Howard you have some to spare?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> How big are those duel sponge filters? I'll probably add one of those if they aren't that big.
> 
> Unless Howard you have some to spare?



They're not that big or expensive. Around 8-9 bucks. I use those because they take up less room in the tank. They need one of your short walls to stick on. Sorry bro. I do not have an extra one.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Evil Bay carries some good ones for 13 bucks shipped. US sellers.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

This one looks nice. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005VAFGKI?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1

Do you guys have pics of your tanks with sponge filters? I would like to see some if you're willing to share. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I know you'll have money in no time :hihi:
> 
> Your job, and other stuff starting with an F....





orchidman said:


> And zach, don't forget about the stuff starting with a P...


What are you guys talking about? :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have no clue...F stands for farm though. Not sure about the P.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> What are you guys talking about? :hihi:


You know what I'm talking about!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Totally PMing Zach right now. 

On a side note, a total of 2 berries TT's now. The second one has a bigger clutch too. Will post pics if I can.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Any babies yet from the first berry?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope. I noticed the first berry on my b day, it should take about 28 days right or about a month for the eggs to hatch so it's only been 17 days since I spotted the berried female. At the most she probably had her eggs 3 to 4 days before I spotted her so that puts her in about three weeks so do I have around another week? Or it's also possible that the first. Female dropped her eggs and I have four other berried females. Also do you know why some of the shrimp have darker or lighter shades than the other ones?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Nope. I noticed the first berry on my b day, it should take about 28 days right or about a month for the eggs to hatch so it's only been 17 days since I spotted the berried female. At the most she probably had her eggs 3 to 4 days before I spotted her so that puts her in about three weeks so do I have around another week? Or it's also possible that the first. Female dropped her eggs and I have four other berried females. Also do you know why some of the shrimp have darker or lighter shades than the other ones?


That's the way shrimps go bro...especially yours are F1 F2 from wild caught...I flush my pale ones down the toilet when I can see and catch them in my tank so it doesn't degrade my stock over time...but you...I'd build up numbers first before I start flushing anything...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Exactly how did TT's come to be? 

If only you'd given me more to start with Howard.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wut?!?! How about an update....slacking.....lemme see how your TT's have grown...FTS and macro yo!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Believe they were an selectively bred orange strain from the wild _Caridina serrata_. Same with red tupfel shrimp I think.



jkan0228 said:


> Exactly how did TT's come to be?
> 
> If only you'd given me more to start with Howard.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So... No pics right now since I'm out of the house but I have maybe 10 baby TT's past the 1cm mark.

I saw a few berried TT's a few days ago but now they're all gone? Unless they're just really good at hiding. 

Took out all the rili's so as of right now this is a TT only tank. Do tigers prefer more acidic water? Or are those neos? 

Kinda frustrated right now since the survival rate is so low for the TT's... 

TDS is around 220, a bit on the high side. Slowly lowering it with weekly changes of 20% with a TDS of 150.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How're the berried shrimp doing?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They all released. Didn't get much young... Maybe like 10? Out of 4 berries or so. Still gonna lower the TDS to around 180 or so. The ph may also be a problem, only around 6

The babies that survived are growing, the bigger ones are maybe 1.5cm? I should maybe post some pics when I get back from DC


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

According to Chad320, his are giving birth like crazy in whatever conditions. he doesn't even do many water changes and his are breeding in CO2 as well......

Maybe you need to raise your pH a little bit?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe I just suck at shrimp? :hihi: idk

Any suggestions as to how to raise ph without raising kh?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha no -- just need more experience?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Unless those rumors about fluval plant stratum sucking a**. Lol 

I'll probably redue this tank sooner or later with a UGF, ASA or like Up Aqua Shrimp sand; something that doesn't break down easily. 

I'll test my ph again once I get back tonight from DC


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

any pictures?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Unless those rumors about fluval plant stratum sucking a**. Lol


Nah, I've raised at least 150 CRS in FSS.. Idk what people are talking about.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> According to Chad320, his are giving birth like crazy in whatever conditions. he doesn't even do many water changes and his are breeding in CO2 as well......
> 
> Maybe you need to raise your pH a little bit?


I don't do water changes for my tigers...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So this is the tank as it sits now: :hihi:


----------



## aquaticgeek (Oct 29, 2013)

Any updates on this tank?


----------

